# Other Stuff > Suggestion/Comment Box/Forum Related Stuff >  New reputation comment?

## The Cosworth

I know I've been gone for a while, but I got a 'new reputation comment' notification when I logged in. It took me to one of my posts. Is that like a 'like' now? How'd that work?

edit:  :Frown:

----------


## ExtraSlow

I just sent you some, you get the same notification?

----------


## shakalaka

Yea I don't get this part of the update either..neither have I ever gotten a new reputation notification I think. lol.

----------


## firebane

Click the star symbol to the left of where reply/quote etc is.

Its nothing more than just saying people liked your contribution.

----------


## shakalaka

Ah. I see. Just got a notification. I see what you guys meant.

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

Somebody called me a coward in a negative reputation comment, which I thought was funny, but I don't think it even lets you know who did it? I don't know I find the whole thing a little confusing hahaha

----------


## dirtsniffer

I didn't know that there was notifications for feedback. 

Forever alone

----------


## The Cosworth

LOL, well I got a couple positive and a few negative for this post. Haha. Yeah I see the star now. Find it funny after all this time we finally sort of got a 'like' button.

----------


## max_boost

Was it during this update we lost the trader rating or is that still somewhere?

Is there a list somewhere with the top *rep power* members?

- - - Updated - - -

This is kinda cool 

Statistics

Top Mentioned
rage2 (49)
ExtraSlow (25)
tonytiger55 (17)
tirebob (14)
flipstah (14)

Top Mentions
03ozwhip (60)
rage2 (39)
flipstah (39)
ganesh (39)
Buster (29)

What about top posters? lol

----------


## Tik-Tok

> What about top posters? lol



https://forums.beyond.ca/memberlist....rt=posts&pp=50

Also by rep, lol. I'm tied for 2nd!

https://forums.beyond.ca/memberlist....putation&pp=50

----------


## dirtsniffer

gestalt is the only member with a red rep card lol.

----------


## The Cosworth

> https://forums.beyond.ca/memberlist....rt=posts&pp=50
> 
> Also by rep, lol. I'm tied for 2nd!
> 
> https://forums.beyond.ca/memberlist....putation&pp=50



Man, my old account is / was up there.

----------


## ExtraSlow

I am one reputable mother fucker.

----------


## firebane

> I am one reputable mother fucker.



I wouldn't call 17 points reputable.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> I wouldn't call 17 points reputable.



17 more than you darling.

----------


## Tik-Tok

There's an actual number? I thought it was just green dots.

----------


## ExtraSlow

And apparently reputation is somehow different from Rep power. Because I come up second in reputation, but I'm much lower than second in Rep power.

----------


## Tik-Tok

I'm bored, so I looked it up. Rep Power is how much you affect someones rep when you give it to them. Rep is what you have received from others.

----------


## ExtraSlow

But I'm second place out of all users in reputation received, so that's pretty reputable.

----------


## HiTempguy1

> I wouldn't call 17 points reputable.



It must be a bullshit system, because I'm 21st loooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooool

 :Devil:

----------


## killramos

I figured I would be negative by now

----------


## Tik-Tok

> But I'm second place out of all users in reputation received, so that's pretty reputable.



You do have a spectacular aura about

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> But I'm second place out of all users in reputation received, so that's pretty reputable.
> Attachment 83642



I feel like I make useless posts more often than I do, apparently.

----------


## schurchill39

I'm disappointed you can't see who left you the rep or who wrote the comment. Someone was REALLLLY butt hurt about me mentioning the NE being the NE (crime) and I'd like to know who the NE degenerate is.

EDIT: Also someone said some nice things that would be great to have a conversation with.

----------


## max_boost

These rep notifications are neat but anonymous? 

People too scared to use their 2nd accounts to call me a loser?  :ROFL!:

----------


## ExtraSlow

I only leave positive comments. I feel like there's enough negativity in the world. If I say something serious, I try to male sure it's positive.

----------


## Buster

> i only leave positive comments. I feel like there's enough negativity in the world. if i say something serious, i try to male sure it's positive.



icwydt

----------


## Sugarphreak

...

----------


## ExtraSlow

Haha, I'm up to three little green boxes now, and according to my rep page I'm at 204 points today. No longer tied with everyone who has two boxes anyway!

- - - Updated - - -




> I'm disappointed you can't see who left you the rep or who wrote the comment.



 Hahahah, I just noticed someone called me a "titty fucker" in one negative comment. Although I'm pretty sure I know which user it was, and he's a funny guy. Not a chill guy, has zero chill.

----------


## firebane

> Haha, I'm up to three little green boxes now, and according to my rep page I'm at 204 points today. No longer tied with everyone who has two boxes anyway!
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Hahahah, I just noticed someone called me a "titty fucker" in one negative comment. Although I'm pretty sure I know which user it was, and he's a funny guy. Not a chill guy, has zero chill.



Just whorin yourself out for points huh.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Just whorin yourself out for points huh.



I'll whore for other things too, make an offer.

----------


## dirtsniffer

case of cheap beer?

----------


## ExtraSlow

> case of cheap beer?



*interested

----------


## Tik-Tok

I only see two green dots on you.

----------


## dirtsniffer

Hahaha demoted

----------


## ExtraSlow

> I only see two green dots on you.






> Hahaha demoted



Fucks sakes. Who Did that??

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

Where do I find these rep comments in my profile?

----------


## Buster

> Where do I find these rep comments in my profile?



if you gotta ask....

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

Someone left me positive (and negative) rep so now I see it gives you a notification. Problem solved.

----------


## dirtsniffer

> Fucks sakes. Who Did that??



I'd give you some rep but it wont let share anymore pee pee

----------


## kenny

Reputation comments are not supposed to be anonymous. It was likely removed inadvertently. 

This will be restored so you can see who left the negative reputation (comments only mandatory on negative rep).

----------


## max_boost

Ah I see.

----------


## rage2

> Reputation comments are not supposed to be anonymous. It was likely removed inadvertently. 
> 
> This will be restored so you can see who left the negative reputation (comments only mandatory on negative rep).



Will historical information show up? Because it could be funny haha.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Will historical information show up? Because it could be funny haha.



Damn, now rage will know I called him a pee pee.

----------


## max_boost

> Will historical information show up? Because it could be funny haha.



Can you reveal who 
@ZenOps
 is? lol

----------


## jwslam

> Damn, now rage will know I called him a pee pee.



Is this before or after you received the comment to "suck pee pee"?

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Is this before or after you received the comment to "suck pee pee"?



Shut your pee pee.

----------


## The Cosworth

> Will historical information show up? Because it could be funny haha.



Oh I hope so, I have some questions. LOL

----------


## Sugarphreak

...

----------


## killramos

Oh this will be fun

----------


## Tik-Tok

I've given out too much reputation in the past 24 hours, I can't anymore.  :Frown:  :ROFL!:

----------


## Shlade

Still don’t get it lol

----------


## Sugarphreak

...

----------


## ExtraSlow

Is trader rating still a thing?

----------


## shakalaka

Just got one from ExtraSlow and it actually shows the name. The two or 3 I have before that have no name. So perhaps the change has been implemented.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Just got one from ExtraSlow and it actually shows the name. The two or 3 I have before that have no name. So perhaps the change has been implemented.



No, I'm just signing mine now. I think you gave me some reputation, but I'm guessing based on content, your user name isn't shown.

----------


## shakalaka

> No, I'm just signing mine now. I think you gave me some reputation, but I'm guessing based on content, your user name isn't shown.



Oh so that's what happened. Yea I told you a secret, thought you'd see my name automatically like I did yours. lol.

----------


## ExtraSlow

A deep dark dirty secret.

----------


## ZenOps

Pssh, assigning a number is no fun. It needs to be like:


1-10 Kind Of A Big Deal
11-30 People Know Me
31-90 I'm Very Important
91-270 Have Many Leather-Bound Interiors
270-810 My House smells of Rich Mahogany 
810 God Amongst Mere Mortals

----------


## Sugarphreak

...

----------


## ExtraSlow

I feel like max should be first. Well him or Chester.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Reputation comments are not supposed to be anonymous. It was likely removed inadvertently. 
> 
> This will be restored so you can see who left the negative reputation (comments only mandatory on negative rep).



 Is this really getting changed? That would be funny. Although I'm signing mine now. 

I've also been giving out some rep points this week. Gotta share the love.

----------


## killramos

:ROFL!:

----------


## Buster

Let that be a lesson. I never say meanie-mean things in rep comments.

----------


## max_boost

Stopped getting comments after Kenny's post. haha kinda funny  :ROFL!:

----------


## ExtraSlow

I still think Max is the most reputable member, we should all give him points.

----------


## TomcoPDR

I’m sure he wouldn’t mind some extra slow loving. 




> I still think Max is the most reputable member, we should all give him points.

----------


## max_boost

Thanks 
@ExtraSlow
 Let me know what dirt you want on what member and I'll dish it haha  :Devil:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Tik-Tok

Man, the rep limitations suck. I can't rep any of my favorite beyonders anymore.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Updated reputation ranking from today.

----------


## LilDrunkenSmurf

Show off.

----------


## Tik-Tok

> Show off.



I'd give him negative rep for being a show-off, but I'm not allowed to give him rep of any kind anymore apparently.



> You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to ExtraSlow again.

----------


## ExtraSlow

As I stated before, I am one reputable mother fucker

----------


## jwslam

Someone change his name to ExtraShow pls

----------


## ExtraSlow

I'm pretty stoked that Max is up to third place. I think we should all get him into first.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Hahahaha, got one negative and one neutral since that post. 

Although if someone doesn't like grumpy cat, then I'll give them happy cat.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Damn, I've given out too much in the last 24h and I can't give any to 
@Misterman
 for his excellent and very familiar tone.

----------


## Sugarphreak

...

----------


## ExtraSlow

In honor of American Thanksgiving, I'm thankful for the great members of beyond. Everyone find a helpful post from today and give that user some reputation.

----------


## Tik-Tok

I'd like to know how many other people I have to give rep to, before I can give more to the same person.

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

6th place? Fucking SHAM this is.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> 6th place? Fucking SHAM this is.



You should be fifth at least! People give this man some love!!!

----------


## ExtraSlow

> 6th place? Fucking SHAM this is.






> You should be fifth at least! People give this man some love!!!



Look how it be now.

----------


## killramos

Had to give JRS a boost today haha

----------


## Sugarphreak

...

----------


## ExtraSlow

The people have spoken.

----------


## CMW403

I got one of these recently too! quite a surprise as I didn't know we had an update.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Someone change his name to ExtraShow pls



More of a show-er than a grow-er.

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

Thank you my people, I will remember you all when I ascend my throne.

----------


## TomcoPDR

I’ve done my part. Just sayin’  :Wink: 







> Thank you my people, I will remember you all when I ascend my throne.

----------


## speedog

> Thank you my people, I will remember you all when I ascend my throne.



36? Very impressive increase.

----------


## ExtraSlow

What are the rules about how often you can give reps to someone? I'm basically blocked from my dozen favourite members.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Look how it be now.



 
@JRSC00LUDE
 is up to four green squares. You go girl! 
@Tik-Tok
 and 
@max_boost
 are in the three square club. 

Current top ten :

----------


## Tik-Tok

I've pretty much used up all my votes. It isn't letting me rep anyone I like anymore.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Then you need to rep the people you hate. #thatwaseasy

----------


## spikerS

> Then you need to rep the people you hate. #thatwaseasy



is that why you repped me? you whore!

----------


## Buster

Who made this a quantity over quality thing?

----------


## max_boost

Holy crap. 2 things.

1. Mr Pink?
2. 5 bars? 

 :Shock: 

- - - Updated - - -

ExtraSlow is on another level.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Holy crap....ExtraSlow is on another level.



Tyty

----------


## Tik-Tok

Everybody is E-tipping Mr.Pink

----------


## killramos

Can confirm, in my case, all quantity no quality.

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

I'm not going to lie guys, I feel really good about this. But I am confused as to the limiting as it's not my fault that some people consistently make relatable content and great comments. My giving is all maxed out, so I guess I'm going to have to just start adding to fucking idiot's reps.

It's time to spread the love around, I guess retards need lovin' too.

----------


## D'z Nutz

Does giving bad reps reenable your ability to give good reps?

----------


## Sugarphreak

...

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Everybody is E-tipping Mr.Pink



Just the e-tip.

----------


## ExtraSlow

You fuckers won't believe this, in now at seven bars. 
, quoted from another thread:



> EDIT - Also, fuck you you rep monster. I bet you're the kid who brought the teacher apples too.



Current 3 bar and above club:

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

I'm too slow to beat Extraslow. Isn't it ironic. Don't you think.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> I'm too slow to beat Extraslow. Isn't it ironic. Don't you think.



A little TOO ironic.

----------


## spikerS

He really did say...

----------


## ExtraSlow

You gotta update your ride in your profile.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

It's like rayeeaaaaaaaaaaaaiinn,
On your wedding day!

----------


## ExtraSlow

@Buster
 mentioned to me that he's gunning for top spot. But it's like the classic tale of the tortoise and the hare, or in this case, the Honda Fit and the AMG.

----------


## TomcoPDR

> @Buster
>  mentioned to me that he's gunning for top spot. But it's like the classic tale of the tortoise and the hare, or in this case, the Honda Fit and the AMG.



Who’s slow now eh?

----------


## spikerS

wow, i am in the top 15...sweet, I guess...

----------


## killramos

See. Now it becomes clear that Rage banned me because I passed him on the list. Not because I’m a racist.

----------


## Buster

> @Buster
>  mentioned to me that he's gunning for top spot. But it's like the classic tale of the tortoise and the hare, or in this case, the Honda Fit and the AMG.



As long as I pass you by the time I'm your age, I'll be happy.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> @Buster
>  mentioned to me that he's gunning for top spot. But it's like the classic tale of the tortoise and the hare, or in this case, the Honda Fit and the AMG.



Stop reminding me that I should buy that stupid AMG! Faster ascent to self-actualization awaits!
I better try to Rep both of you just to keep some even karma but I bet I can't... I feel like I've been spreading lots of Rep or at least trying, but the system is holding me back.

Edit - I cannot... For either.

----------


## Buster

> Stop reminding me that I should buy that stupid AMG! Faster ascent to self-actualization awaits!
> I better try to Rep both of you just to keep some even karma but I bet I can't... I feel like I've been spreading lots of Rep or at least trying, but the system is holding me back.
> 
> Edit - I cannot... For either.



 
@ThePenIsMightier
 You should buy it. Otherwise it might go in to get traded in the next month or two.

----------


## killramos

> @ThePenIsMightier
>  You should buy it. Otherwise it might go in to get traded in the next month or two.



What is the dealer offering you? Asking for a friend.

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

Back the FUCK off Buster.

----------


## Buster

> Back the FUCK off Buster.



Imma eat you like that burger in your avatar

----------


## ExtraSlow

Wow, my comments from last night sure made some folks mad this morning :

----------


## dirtsniffer

I thought it was hilarious. Would give you rep if I hadn't already.

----------


## killramos

> Wow, my comments from last night sure made some folks mad this morning :



There is a whole new level of snowflake developing around this flu lol

----------


## ExtraSlow

> There is a whole new level of snowflake developing around this flu lol



Look, lots of people are struggling with thier thoughts and feelings. I get it, I am too. The person(s) who left me this is probably more similar to me than they realize. Oh well. Best wishes to whoever you are!

----------


## Disoblige

I guess July came early?
 :Wink:   :ROFL!:

----------


## TomcoPDR

You’re still highest score master out of all

----------


## D'z Nutz

> You’re still highest score master out of all

----------


## Tik-Tok

I think someone is using a few alts, lol.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Grey neg is valueless neg, so, it's a victimless crime - like punchin someone in the dark.

I'll grey +Rep you to counteract the pointless (literally).

----------


## Antonito

I wish people would leave comments with their grey +/- reps. Since I'm in the negatives I have no idea what my score was before or after so maybe someone liked what I wrote, maybe someone hated it, who's to say. At least trash me a bit if you're going to put in the effort  :ROFL!:

----------


## A790

> Grey neg is valueless neg, so, it's a victimless crime - like punchin someone in the dark.
> 
> I'll grey +Rep you to counteract the pointless (literally).



Grey isn't valueless neg. It means the person that gave the rep themselves don't have enough rep to be giving around... thus isn't valueless. Not good or bad. Can apply in both circumstances.

Source: the almighty Google

----------


## Disoblige

ThePenIsMightier, get some rep power you n00b.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Some people say the entire system of rep is valueless. Not me though!

----------


## D'z Nutz

> Some people say the entire system of rep is valueless. Not me though!



You're like the rep federal reserve.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> You're like the rep federal reserve.



Its true.

----------


## Antonito

While I appreciate the positive reps from fine upstanding forum members, I'm more interested in negative comments if only to see if they actually have a reason for disagreement or if they're just flailing about in a triggered rage that someone disagreed with them at all. I realize I'm pretty against the grain around here so I don't expect to be rewarded, but if I can't get someone to call me a faggot am I really being my best self?

----------


## Buster

> You're like the rep federal reserve.



broke?

----------


## D'z Nutz

> broke?



You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Buster again.

----------


## Disoblige

Bring back trader rating!

It is the gold standard to this rep bullshit (bitcoin equiv.)

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Ahem... Well, that escalated quickly. I think I have apexed. It took me less than 18 months since joining which I suppose is a reasonable accomplishment, but I am confident that today's the day I have reached as high as I'll ever get. #3 in Rep, overall thanks to a pretty lucky last 48 hr stretch that solidified my Top Five position and bumped from 5-4-3. Neat!
Thanks for helping me along! I like Beyond.

----------


## Tik-Tok

Pride commeth before the fall.

But it's still spring, so you have awhile.

----------


## ExtraSlow

He who comes first wins.

----------


## vengie

> He who cums first wins.



Fixed

----------


## shakalaka

I say good shit. But no one leaves me rep. I feel there’s a conspiracy going on.

----------


## revelations

So this is like internetz points? How many memes can I post here?

----------


## Buster

> I say good shit. But no one leaves me rep. I feel there’s a conspiracy going on.



you aren't part of the phil colins cult.

----------


## TomcoPDR

Amazing. Congrats to all you winners

----------


## ExtraSlow

> you aren't part of the phil colins cult.



The PC cult always wins

----------


## max_boost

> Bring back trader rating!
> 
> It is the gold standard to this rep bullshit (bitcoin equiv.)



I liked the trader rating and didn’t even realize it has been gone lol

----------


## shakalaka

> you aren't part of the phil colins cult.



Makes sense but extraslow loves me so all is well.  :Angel:

----------


## Disoblige

> I liked the trader rating and didn’t even realize it has been gone lol



Rep is internet points.
Trader rating is like real life interaction points.

I think that's why Beyond gained _more_ trust between long term Beyond members back when we had trader rating.



On a sidenote, it sucks when Penis reps you because he has 0 rep power  :ROFL!:

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Makes sense but extraslow loves me so all is well.



I see someone doesn't love me. Got negative rep, of course anonymous.

----------


## Tik-Tok

> I see someone doesn't love me. Got negative rep, of course anonymous.



ThePenIsMightier is going mad with rep. He's probably trying to pull a Tonya Harding.

----------


## max_boost

Okay is there a list for rep power? Haha I just noticed it and I’m at 33, extraslow 36, some cool dude at 48. 

Tbh I don’t even know how to give a rep point lol I just tried searching looking now.

----------


## ExtraSlow

You can sort the forum member list by rep, but not by rep power, which is somehow different?

----------


## Tik-Tok

> You can sort the forum member list by rep, but not by rep power, which is somehow different?



The more the rep power, the more rep points goes to the person receiving it.

If we both gave someone rep right now, they would get more points from you, than me.

----------


## shakalaka

> I see someone doesn't love me. Got negative rep, of course anonymous.



Haha already tried but got the "You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to ExtraSlow again," message. I don't get how the F this shit works.

----------


## Disoblige

> Haha already tried but got the "You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to ExtraSlow again," message. I don't get how the F this shit works.



It just means you have to click on my post, add rep to me, then you can give more to ExtraSlow  :Wink: 
lol

----------


## max_boost

Now I find myself looking at everyone’s rep power lol

----------


## max_boost

Also gotta post more lol didn’t know mitsu was 4th lol with redlyne quite these days I should try to overtake for number 2

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Now I find myself looking at everyone’s rep power lol



Like some kind of pervert

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> ThePenIsMightier is going mad with rep. He's probably trying to pull a Tonya Harding.



I would never bite the hand that feeds.
I know my place.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> You can sort the forum member list by rep, but not by rep power, which is somehow different?



We should talk to the boss, because I suspect the ability to gain Rep POWER has been partially disabled or disabled for some users. I cant figure out how I am still at zero when I'm so high in points and I'm not super new anymore and I also have a reasonable number of car related posts. I don't know what more I could be doing.

PS - sorry Disoblige.

----------


## max_boost

> Like some kind of pervert



Why are you just a "registered user"? You are Beyond's Most Reputable Member

Lobby for ExtraSlow's user title change

----------


## shakalaka

> It just means you have to click on my post, add rep to me, then you can give more to ExtraSlow 
> lol



Done. Worked for you but not ES still. lol.

----------


## Disoblige

Tricked you, bwahahahaha.

I tried repping you but I couldn't. Said I had to spread more to others. I haven't repped you for a while.

----------


## shakalaka

I am in a giving mood. Not really tricked if you see my comment, I kinda knew this would happen lol. Went around giving everyone on this page and when I got to penismightier, it said you've given too much rep today. lol. What a shit show. Pen - don't worry I got you next. lol

Just want to get around to be able to rep ES again.  :Burn Out: 

Oh and to the two anonymous reps that I got - thanks lads.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> I am in a giving mood. Not really tricked if you see my comment, I kinda knew this would happen lol. Went around giving everyone on this page and when I got to penismightier, it said you've given too much rep today. lol. What a shit show. Pen - don't worry I got you next. lol
> 
> Just want to get around to be able to rep ES again.



I got you, too, Fam.
For now...

_You have given out too much Reputation in the last 24 hours, try again later._

I have promoted giving neg Rep to those tool bags like 04 Terminator and Kertulajude or whatever the fuck its name is in order to help spread it around so you're always ready to +Rep those who deserve it when their time comes. 
Hell, I suppose you could dig up old posts from Toma or some other older hated member was in order to beat that "spread it around more" feature is.
At any rate, I'll refresh and give you some at first opportunity! And, let me just controversially say that I also think those red wheels on that Lexus (I think it's an IS) look good. An appropriate dose of fun on a nice car, much like the haircut that I had to give myself this weekend!

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

Where can I find this rep power thing?

----------


## Tik-Tok

> Where can I find this rep power thing?



To your right

----------


## killramos

> Where can I find this rep power thing?



Hidden in plain sight

----------


## sabad66

So Rep Power is the number of rep points you have available to give out to people? And you earn Rep Power by getting Rep, or from # of posts?

And your Reputation is indicated by the Green bar under your name?

Did i get that right?

----------


## killramos

I heard rep power is proportional to total horsepower in your garage, less 100 for every bicycle you own.

----------


## Tik-Tok

Apparently I own 12 bicycles.

----------


## shakalaka

> I got you, too, Fam.
> For now...
> 
> _You have given out too much Reputation in the last 24 hours, try again later._
> 
> I have promoted giving neg Rep to those tool bags like 04 Terminator and Kertulajude or whatever the fuck its name is in order to help spread it around so you're always ready to +Rep those who deserve it when their time comes. 
> Hell, I suppose you could dig up old posts from Toma or some other older hated member was in order to beat that "spread it around more" feature is.
> At any rate, I'll refresh and give you some at first opportunity! And, let me just controversially say that I also think those red wheels on that Lexus (I think it's an IS) look good. An appropriate dose of fun on a nice car, much like the haircut that I had to give myself this weekend!



Is that right? Give negative rep a few times and you are able to positive rep again? I had no idea. 

People better not piss me off then...otherwise I am ok waiting 24 hours before I can +rep again lol. 

Speaking of the red rims maybe I go back to that thread and see who all said bad things about it LOL. 

Kidding aside, I personally like it. A drop would make it sweet, but won’t bother as I have already been getting tempted by Raptors, but no real deals available currently from what I can tell. I guess time will tell.

----------


## Buster

i love red rims.

----------


## killramos

> i love red rims.



I’m not saying you’re a whore, but...

----------


## shakalaka

:ROFL!:

----------


## kenny

> So Rep Power is the number of rep points you have available to give out to people? And you earn Rep Power by getting Rep, or from # of posts?
> 
> And your Reputation is indicated by the Green bar under your name?
> 
> Did i get that right?



Rep Power is how influential your +/- reps are when you give them to other people.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Yes, but whats the formula for rep power?

----------


## firebane

> Yes, but whats the formula for rep power?



Being a post whore.

----------


## ExtraSlow

No, like what's the calculation the forum software uses?

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

I am just going to randomly give out reps to reduce my rep power.

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

The system is mean. Who is it to think that they can limit my reputation generosity.

----------


## killramos

> The system is mean. Who is it to think that they can limit my reputation generosity.



They got to drive traffic by making sure you come back every 24hrs

I am thinking rep could definitely be monetized.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> I am thinking rep could definitely be monetized.

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

I have so much more to give. THIS IS FASCIST!

----------


## sabad66

According to the vBulletin manual, looks like the Rep Power calculation is based on 3 factors:
- Post Count Factor - The amount of posts that a user has can also affect their reputation power. Set this to number of posts that you want to award one point for. For example, set this to 50 and for a user with 500 posts, they would gain 10 points of power.
- Register Date Factor - The number of reputation points that a user is able to give or take is dependant on several factors, with the length they have been registered as one of them. A user's power is first initialized at 1 and then this factor and the factors that follow are used to increase it. For example if you set this to 365, every 365 days that the user has been a member of your forum, they would gain one point. So if they have been a member for five years, they would gain 5 points of power for a total of 6.
- Reputation Point Factor - The users current reputation score can also affect their reputation power. Set this to 100 and a user with a reputation of 1000 would gain 10 points of reputation power. 
https://www.vbulletin.com/docs/html/...ons_reputation

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> According to the vBulletin manual, looks like the Rep Power calculation is based on 3 factors:
> - Post Count Factor - The amount of posts that a user has can also affect their reputation power. Set this to number of posts that you want to award one point for. For example, set this to 50 and for a user with 500 posts, they would gain 10 points of power.
> - Register Date Factor - The number of reputation points that a user is able to give or take is dependant on several factors, with the length they have been registered as one of them. A user's power is first initialized at 1 and then this factor and the factors that follow are used to increase it. For example if you set this to 365, every 365 days that the user has been a member of your forum, they would gain one point. So if they have been a member for five years, they would gain 5 points of power for a total of 6.
> - Reputation Point Factor - The users current reputation score can also affect their reputation power. Set this to 100 and a user with a reputation of 1000 would gain 10 points of reputation power. 
> https://www.vbulletin.com/docs/html/...ons_reputation



True, but Admin's have all the powa to set this up within those categories and I think it's disabled for some or all users because I've not noticed any changes with many users over the past year.

----------


## ExtraSlow

ThePenIsMightier rep power = ZERO. 

Huh, that really makes you think.

----------


## kenny

There is a minimum post count (500) and minimum rep (10) before you get any rep power at all.

Not all forums are included in post count.

Not to say that rep is useless for newer members, once they get power, their previous reps will start to factor in (I think).

----------


## sabad66

TLDR: moar posts = moar power!!!!!

----------


## rage2

So my rep power game is strong.

----------


## kenny

> So my rep power game is strong.



Set to always be 1 more than ES.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> So my rep power game is strong.






> Set to always be 1 more than ES.



Incredible.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> ThePenIsMightier rep power = ZERO. 
> 
> Huh, that really makes you think.





Boom. *+12*.

Will +Rep you as soon as possible with highest priority.

----------


## shakalaka

^Hopefully your rep to me was after the +12 then. Hehe.

----------


## SKR

How many reputations are we allowed to give out? I got the message "You have given out too much Reputation in the last 24 hours, try again later." I think I only gave out 2 reputations. Is 2 the limit, or are my reputations so powerful that giving out too many would upset the peace here? Asking for SKR.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Yeah two a day.

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

I just came here for the gangbang.

----------


## Tik-Tok

> I just came here for the gangbang.



I just came during it.

----------


## Disoblige

> I just came during it.



It's not courteous for a pimp to check up on his hoes when they're in the middle of work.

----------


## sabad66

Did admins change the Rep Power factor settings? Seems everyone is a bit lower now?

----------


## Tik-Tok

> Did admins change the Rep Power factor settings? Seems everyone is a bit lower now?



Another example of LIBERAL social media inhibiting conservatives Freedom of Speech! Sad.




> This post violated the Beyond Rules about glorifying political divide. However, Beyond has determined that it may be in the public’s interest for the post to remain accessible.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Did admins change the Rep Power factor settings? Seems everyone is a bit lower now?



Is it?

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> I just came here for the gangbang.






> Is it?



Did I just catch you missing an Office Space reference?

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Did I just catch you missing an Office Space reference?



Did you?

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Did you?

----------


## sabad66

> Is it?



I could have sworn you were at 36 the other day but maybe my mind is playing tricks on me

----------


## ExtraSlow

I'm at eleventy beellion, and any other number is a hallucination.

----------


## max_boost

> Okay is there a list for rep power? Haha I just noticed it and I’m at 33, extraslow 36, some cool dude at 48. 
> 
> Tbh I don’t even know how to give a rep point lol I just tried searching looking now.






> I could have sworn you were at 36 the other day but maybe my mind is playing tricks on me



At 25 now and idk what it means

----------


## Tik-Tok

> It's not courteous for a pimp to check up on his hoes when they're in the middle of work.



Yeah but in a gangbang, some dudes might try to sneak in without paying.

----------


## shakalaka

> I could have sworn you were at 36 the other day but maybe my mind is playing tricks on me



Ya I just noticed the same. Don't know if it's everyone but a lot are lower including me. I was at 24 and now at 17.  :dunno: 

@rage2
 - what is this dodgy-ness?

----------


## rage2

> Ya I just noticed the same. Don't know if it's everyone but a lot are lower including me. I was at 24 and now at 17. 
> 
> @rage2
>  - what is this dodgy-ness?



I have no clue. I didn’t change anything.

----------


## ExtraSlow

I, as always, blame Kenny.

----------


## ExtraSlow

awesome comment tonight: 



> shit piss fart



but it was a green rep, so I'll take it.

----------


## ExtraSlow

@beyond_ban
 your rep is green. Happy Monday buddy.

----------


## beyond_ban

> @beyond_ban
>  your rep is green. Happy Monday buddy.



Much obliged old pal, you as well.

----------


## 01RedDX

.

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> Sorry if this has been mentioned before but I've just discovered it, hovering over someone's rep will reveal an honorific phrase about them.



I'm knocked back down to "has much to be proud of"?! Well I'm not proud of that at all.

----------


## max_boost

max_boost is a name known to all. Very nice

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

> I am just going to randomly give out reps to reduce my rep power.



My rep power is decreasing. It must be working.

----------


## shakalaka

No way is that right? If you give out reps your rep power goes down? If so, I guess it makes sense why I dropped quite a bit. i had been feeling a bit generous lately. Too bad other than the usual goodfellas most people are too big of douches to return the favour. lol

----------


## Tik-Tok

Apparently rep is like credit. Too much and your cred number goes down.

----------


## max_boost

I'll admit I have yet to give a rep. It be nice to know who is leaving them too unless you say so in the comment

----------


## rage2

> Apparently rep is like credit. Too much and your cred number goes down.



It’s more like currency. Pretty soon we’ll be selling beyond gold rep points.

----------


## killramos

> Its more like currency. Pretty soon well be selling beyond gold rep points.



Loot boxes!

Need to monetize avatars and user titles.

----------


## ExtraSlow

I can get paid for this shit? Aspen here I come!

----------


## shakalaka

> I'll admit I have yet to give a rep. It be nice to know who is leaving them too unless you say so in the comment



When I left you one, I did sign my name. I also thought you returned it - but maybe not. In which case, do the right thing. lol.

----------


## max_boost

> When I left you one, I did sign my name. I also thought you returned it - but maybe not. In which case, do the right thing. lol.



haha done.

----------


## kenny

> No way is that right? If you give out reps your rep power goes down? If so, I guess it makes sense why I dropped quite a bit. i had been feeling a bit generous lately. Too bad other than the usual goodfellas most people are too big of douches to return the favour. lol



No, giving rep does not lower rep power. 

Rep Power is based on account age, # of posts and rep received from other users. 

When you give someone rep you aren't giving them +1 rep, you actually give them +rep power rep. So some users were running away since a few users had really high rep power. I rebalanced it slightly.

----------


## firebane

> No, giving rep does not lower rep power. 
> 
> Rep Power is based on account age, # of posts and rep received from other users. 
> 
> When you give someone rep you aren't giving them +1 rep, you actually give them +rep power rep. So some users were running away since a few users had really high rep power. I rebalanced it slightly.



So what your saying is nobody can have more rep than Kenny?  :Big Grin:

----------


## ExtraSlow

> ... some users.. .

----------


## Tik-Tok

It's tough being a 40yo rep wealthy white guy on a socialist forum. One of the most hated minorities in the world.

----------


## benyl

> I can get paid for this shit? Aspen here I come!



I should have sold you my house.

I haven't really looked at rep, but I just noticed that 
@killramos
 negative repped me for "Facts" ;(

----------


## ExtraSlow

You should have straight gifted it to me, as your tithe to my ascendancy.

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

Wow. You went from 32 to 17 and back to 32. The mods are really tugging on your leash to remind you who is in control.

----------


## ExtraSlow

The only way to beat the system is to play the game. You sickos are the real puppets here.

----------


## killramos

> I should have sold you my house.
> 
> I haven't really looked at rep, but I just noticed that 
> @killramos
>  negative repped me for "Facts" ;(



No place for facts on here. No idea what that post was, I feel like that might have been an accidental neg but I’ll own it lol.

----------


## kenny

> So what your saying is nobody can have more rep than Kenny?



No, only ExtraSlow can't be higher than admins. There are other users that have higher rep power.

----------


## Buster

> No, only ExtraSlow can't be higher than admins. There are other users that have higher rep power.



you can't keep him down.

i predict some looting

----------


## benyl

> you can't keep him down.
> 
> i predict some looting



systemic extraslowism.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Damn, it really is hard being a 40 year old white guy.  :Cry:  :Cry:  :Cry:  :Shock:  :Cry:  :Cry:  :Drama:

----------


## max_boost

> The only way to beat the system is to play the game. You sickos are the real puppets here.



Now you know what it's like to be a minority.

----------


## shakalaka

> No, giving rep does not lower rep power. 
> 
> Rep Power is based on account age, # of posts and rep received from other users. 
> 
> When you give someone rep you aren't giving them +1 rep, you actually give them +rep power rep. So some users were running away since a few users had really high rep power. I rebalanced it slightly.



That makes sense. The slight rebalance though knocked off 7-8 of my power points lol. All good though, no big deal.

----------


## beyond_ban

> That makes sense. The slight rebalance though knocked off 7-8 of my power points lol. All good though, no big deal.



As long as you aren't a grey repping pleb you are fine.

EDIT: I lost 3 rep power, hope i am still green  :ROFL!:

----------


## Buster

> Damn, it really is hard being a 40 year old white guy.



#40yowgp

I created a hashtag. The hate has to stop.

----------


## killramos

40 Year Old White Guy Feelings Matter

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

Without my Beyond _Rep_utation I am nothing.

----------


## speedog

> 40 Year Old White Guy Feelings Matter



40, ummm, that's was kind of a few years ago.

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> As long as you aren't a grey repping pleb you are fine.EDIT: I lost 3 rep power, hope i am still green



 Oh you're green all right. With envy,

----------


## killramos

> 40, ummm, that's was kind of a few years ago.



Can you remember that far back?

----------


## max_boost

> Without my Beyond _Rep_utation I am nothing.



Without Beyond I am a nobody.

----------


## speedog

> Can you remember that far back?



Remember?

----------


## revelations

> Remember?



at least you are not a fucking '08 noob - those were the days!

----------


## Tik-Tok

> at least you are not a fucking '08 noob - those were the days!



'member when they removed the join date from everyones profile because we were alienating the noobs with '08 talk?

Fuck that was 12 years ago C_dave got those photos and attracted all the attention. I've still only met maybe 1/2 dozen Beyonders IRL, lol.

----------


## beyond_ban

> 'member when they removed the join date from everyones profile because we were alienating the noobs with '08 talk?
> 
> Fuck that was 12 years ago C_dave got those photos and attracted all the attention. I've still only met maybe 1/2 dozen Beyonders IRL, lol.



Maybe it's time for a special edition masked COVID meet

----------


## ExtraSlow

Well, after I had a couple rep points removed for fucking around, and a whole bunch of others had some kind of "widespread readjustment", things are tiigghht


so here's where we stand: 

Rep power scraped from the forum posts 2020-07-09 07:00.

@ExtraSlow
: 34 

@JRSC00LUDE
: 34 (And welcome to the 11 squares club brother)

@ThePenIsMightier
: 15 

@killramos
: 22 

@Buster
: 22
RurrJurr (at:The_Rural_Juror) : 19 (what a ride)

And I did some potentially upsetting math. I've been a member for roughly 4500 days, and I have averaged 1.6 posts per day for that period. Seems like a lot. Maybe I'll take a day off. Hah, no.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Well, after I had a couple rep points removed for fucking around, and a whole bunch of others had some kind of "widespread readjustment", things are tiigghht
> 
> 
> so here's where we stand: 
> 
> Rep power scraped from the forum posts 2020-07-09 07:00.
> 
> @ExtraSlow
> : 34 
> ...



I think we both got screwed when our *incredibly* witty comments were removed from a for sale thread we were commenting in. I got a pile of Rep points in there and then they disappeared. I'm curious if that still resets the +Report's ability to re-Rep us, or, if they need to spread more around even though their Rep points didn't get added to us.
Mahfk took ma points, Dog!!

----------


## ExtraSlow

I swear my comments in FS threads are 1) always polite and 2) only after a moderator has commented inappropriately. It's like some kind of honeypot thing. Damned moderators, hatin, trying to catch me ridin dirty.

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

Nice.

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

What a beautiful day to be alive.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> What a beautiful day to be alive.



I think you are looking for the "say something nice" thread.

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

You get what you get and you don't get upset. I won't be saying it again as the temporary reprieve from my over-arching sense of self loathing has passed.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Fuck that, I get what I get, and my feelings about it are valid.

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

I am a flat fuckener.

----------


## TomcoPDR

Congrats fellows. Y’all will definitely go down in Beyond history books

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Congrats fellows. Y’all will definitely go down in Beyond history books



I just hope there's pages left after your chapters.

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

I miss Tomco's restaurant reviews.

----------


## Buster

We need to do the rankings by rep efficiency, rather than rep quantity. With minimum 1000 posts.

----------


## revelations

When the rep points become monetized (crypto?), thats when shit gets real yo.

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

shit got real when trader points disappeared. my mom was so upset that she baked 8 cakes in succession.

----------


## Disoblige

> shit got real when trader points disappeared. my mom was so upset that she baked 8 cakes in succession.



BBTR.

Bring back trader ratings.

You can link to a post and give them a positive rating for trading a nice comment  :ROFL!: 
Or I guess negative if you didn't like it. Trader rating can be a rep system for everything (sales, messages, etc.)!

----------


## RurrJurr's_Momma

> shit got real when trader points disappeared. my mom was so upset that she baked 8 cakes in succession.



Get back to the basement and clear you room like I told you to! Stop lying about me and wasting your life on these internoob foums.

----------


## benyl

> Get back to the basement and clear you room like I told you to! Stop lying about me and wasting your life on these internoob foums.



I'm still sad that you sold your UAP-AC-LR to J-D and not me.

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> shit got real when trader points disappeared. my mom was so upset that she baked 8 cakes in succession.



When are we going to finally publicly address the elephant in the room?

@The_Rural_Juror
, I am your real dad.

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

> When are we going to finally publicly address the elephant in the room?
> 
> @The_Rural_Juror
> , I am your real dad.



You may be portly but don't ever call yourself an elephant.

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> You may be portly but don't ever call yourself an elephant.



I've been eating my feelings. Some of ES's too.

----------


## killramos

> I've been eating my feelings. Some of ES's too.



That explains it. ES has ALOT of feelings.

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> that explains it. Es has alot of valid feelings.



ftfy

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Get back to the basement and clear you room like I told you to! Stop lying about me and wasting your life on these internoob foums.



Hey girl! Been awhile. Totes sorry about that.
I'ma turn your Rep green just as soon as I save up some credits, Baby.
As soon as you're off the red... Oh, Baby - we gone make some magic.

----------


## max_boost

Whoa yo momma in here now. How exciting. i'm waiting for my twins 
@no_boost310
 and 
@min_boost
 to post. It has been awhile  :Big Grin:

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

What's the fastest way to SugarPhreak my post history?

----------


## killramos

> What's the fastest way to SugarPhreak my post history?



Get banned

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

@ExtraSlow
 I made a legitimate offer on your marketplace thread but some mod nuked it so I will make it here.

If you deliver the ammo box and bottle things to Saskatoon I will take you out for waffles.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> @ExtraSlow
>  I made a legitimate offer on your marketplace thread but some mod nuked it so I will make it here.
> 
> If you deliver the ammo box and bottle things to Saskatoon I will take you out for waffles.



I saw it. The drive sounds appealing. 
Mods are fascists. Comment lives matter.

----------


## max_boost

> What's the fastest way to SugarPhreak my post history?



Whoa what's the story there? Did he actually go back and .... every single post or is that a glitch in the Matrix?  :Shock:  I think the Cos did that but gave up half way lol

I've said a lot of dumb shit on here and I have no ragrets. My life your entertainment. 

But seriously where is 
@Sugarphreak
? Is he one of the Michaels in China? Or is he taking one of those 6 month breaks like I did.  :dunno:

----------


## speedog

Sugarphreak checked out and fully cleansed his post history, the only thing that still exists are quoted posts of his.

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

I don't know him. It sounds like he has gone dark. Maybe undercover. The only thing left for him to erase his history is to track down everyone who has quoted him and force them to delete the quoted remarks. Watch out you all.

----------


## killramos

Guy clearly got doxxed

----------


## max_boost

Was there a goodbye thread or just one day someone noticed he was gone and he deleted all his posts lol

- - - Updated - - -




> Guy clearly got doxxed



by whom tho? It's as mysterious as the identity of Zenops lol

----------


## ExtraSlow

He was really stressed at BCIT, working towards a new degree or certification and moving away from Alberta forever, that's what I remember. Don't recall a goodbye thread.

----------


## max_boost

> He was really stressed at BCIT, working towards a new degree or certification and moving away from Alberta forever, that's what I remember. Don't recall a goodbye thread.



School is a waste of time. 

https://forums.beyond.ca/threads/598...f-time-(split)

----------


## ExtraSlow

I always decided that me going back for more school wasn't worthwhile with my current situation. I'd kinda like an MBA, but up until very recently it would not have been applicable to my desired roles.

----------


## max_boost

I still can’t believe he deleted 6804 posts. That’s mighty impressive! 

Anyway why so serious, the internet is no fun if you can’t laugh at yourself  :dunno: 

Can’t wait for us to be speedog age reminiscing beyond days lol I think I have some good stories to share!

----------


## Tik-Tok

> I still can’t believe he deleted 6804 posts. That’s mighty impressive! 
> 
> Anyway why so serious, the internet is no fun if you can’t laugh at yourself 
> !



Probably not so much for himself, as potential employers. He never had much good to say about BC, and it looked like he was setting up permenently in Vancouver, so probably deleted it in case of future doxings.

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

> Probably not so much for himself, as potential employers. He never had much good to say about BC, and it looked like he was setting up permenently in Vancouver, so probably deleted it in case of future doxings.



Which is why the people who quoted him are mysteriously missing. One by one.

----------


## max_boost

> Probably not so much for himself, as potential employers. He never had much good to say about BC, and it looked like he was setting up permenently in Vancouver, so probably deleted it in case of future doxings.






> Which is why the people who quoted him are mysteriously missing. One by one.



Oh dang if cancel culture is coming to Beyond lol

The beauty of time, time reveals all lol everyone gets exposed  :Devil:

----------


## benyl

Maybe he is running for office or his wife is. I recall she may work for the CRA. Don’t fuck with Sugar...

----------


## ExtraSlow

I think Sugar was great, and I think I have old posts that back this up. I hate the idea that someone would be worried about it, but I can understand. 

Wherever you are buddy, hope you are doing well.

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

I hope that he is doing well too.

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

> I'm still sad that you sold your UAP-AC-LR to J-D and not me.



Getting some offers on the car. A set of studded hakka9 on black rims may be coming available. About 8.6mm of thread left. Used for about 3000kms.

----------


## ercchry

I think SP used a macro to delete it all, would of only taken that post whore about 2 weeks that way  :ROFL!:

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> I think SP used a macro to delete it all, would of only taken that post whore about 2 weeks that way



This is why I will never be Beyond clean or elite athlete lean as I don't understand that term in either context.

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

Any script kiddies on here to delete my posts? I want to be an MBA and the University of Phoenix does not have a sense of humor.

----------


## max_boost

> Maybe he is running for office or his wife is. I recall she may work for the CRA. Don’t fuck with Sugar...



Oh snap. Well I have a list of ppl I can exchange for ... lol

----------


## killramos

> Any script kiddies on here to delete my posts? I want to be an MBA and the University of Phoenix does not have a sense of humor.



I’ve heard 
@rage2
 will do it in exchange for “favours”

----------


## rage2

> I’ve heard 
> @rage2
>  will do it in exchange for “favours”



Anyone that asks I say the same thing. Web archive has all the history before deletion. Any quotes ones I can’t delete. It’s basically a pointless exercise.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> I’ve heard 
> @rage2
>  will do it in exchange for “favours”



Buttsecks

----------


## killramos

> Buttsecks



That’s how I read into rages post

----------


## ExtraSlow

And I haven't gotten any favors from him for it. #ripoff

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

This awkward silence is deafening.

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

I got neg repped for the first time in a while. My feelings.  :Frown: 

I can joke about Haskayne grads but if I make fun of production accountants just one time...they eat my ballsack.

----------


## max_boost

> I got neg repped for the first time in a while. My feelings. 
> 
> I can joke about Haskayne grads but if I make fun of production accountants just one time...they eat my ballsack.



It just means they can't handle the RurrJurr

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

After some post nut clarity, I came to the conclusion that maybe I wasn't being totally fair to the production accountants. It could have been anybody. It could even be the wallstreetbro - triangle engineer pretending to be a production accountant.

For that, I apologize to the production accountants whose feelings I may have harmed. Just because the neighbourhood PAs are dealers doesn't mean you all are.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> @JRSC00LUDE
>  you see I am still tops
> 
> Attachment 93220



. 
. 
. 
.

----------


## Antonito

> I think SP used a macro to delete it all, would of only taken that post whore about 2 weeks that way



He did it manually. Months  :ROFL!:

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

@engibeer
 is the fantastic username.

----------


## engibeer

> @engibeer
>  is the fantastic username.



Cheers 
@The_Rural_Juror
 .. one of those rare moments of cleverness.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> . 
> @JRSC00LUDE you see I am still tops
> 
> Attachment 93220 
> . 
> .



Holy fawk! 
I am accidentally usurping! I make number-2.

----------


## killramos

I love the infighting over subdivided the highest rep tier.

----------


## Buster

@killramos
: "You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to killramos again."

@ThePenIsMightier
: "You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to killramos again."

Clearly I am responsible for the current insurgency.

- - - Updated - - -

Also, someone switch the rep priority list from total rep to rep/post. kthx.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Also, someone switch the rep priority list from total rep to rep/post. kthx.



 I would plummet to near the bottom with this system. Probably fair . . . .

----------


## killramos

> @killramos
> : "You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to killramos again."
> 
> @ThePenIsMightier
> : "You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to killramos again."
> 
> Clearly I am responsible for the current insurgency.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> ...



To be fair, I’m out of rep to give you as well haha. And I think with the ‘vid you are getting in more posts than I am these days haha.

- - - Updated - - -




> I would plummet to near the bottom with this system. Probably fair . . . .



Some people are still negative. Don’t worry.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> I would plummet to near the bottom with this system. Probably fair . . . .



LoL, I'd be King Shit of Fuck Island.
I think it's obvious that wouldn't benefit anyone!

----------


## Tik-Tok

CNN and Fox News are reporting neither of you will concede the race.

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

Good job Penis!

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> CNN and Fox News are reporting neither of you will concede the race.



It would be worth it if AntiFa and Proud Boys all killed each other in a murderous, surprise orgy and were struck by a meteorite that simultaneously created their mass grave. In the city of Phoenix.

----------


## benyl

I can't believe I'm on the first page! woohoo! lol

----------


## killramos

> I can't believe I'm on the first page! woohoo! lol



Having the balls to go dual Tesla is worth something.

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

There is much to celebrate.

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

I feel I should not have to worry about these things and yet, here we are.

Post-whoring commences shortly. If only I could think of something worth saying......

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> I feel I should not have to worry about these things and yet, here we are.
> 
> Post-whoring commences shortly. If only I could think of something worth saying......



I didn't think it would ever be an issue, either. I've been in third for several months. (Edit - since late May, so 4+ months). It seemed you and ExtraSlow were an insurmountable chasm ahead of everyone else.

I'm fine to help you get back on top, Brother!

----------


## dirtsniffer



----------


## JRSC00LUDE

How dare you.

----------


## Buster

oh fuck.

shots fired.

----------


## flipstah



----------


## Tik-Tok



----------


## shakalaka

For fucks sake. All the free legal advice you fuckers get from me, you'd think I should be at least top 5. That's it - time to start derailing everyone's lives with bad advice due to not getting Beyond reputation.  :ROFL!: 

Kidding - I rather get $$$$ instead for all the vehicles I still need to try out. lol

----------


## flipstah



----------


## SKR



----------


## vengie

^ Would bang

----------


## Disoblige

So close... yet so far...

----------


## D'z Nutz

> So close... yet so far...



You can say that again.




> You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Disoblige again.

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> So close... yet so far...



I'll drink to that!

I cannot rep at present.

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

Can someone still neg rep you if you block them? Lol.

Asking for SKR.

----------


## Disoblige

@ExtraSlow
, bro brush your teeth man.. you smelly.

https://www.thetimes.co.uk/edition/n...wife-0wlht70vk

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

gross

----------


## ExtraSlow

Old British dudes are gross.

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

People with 0 rep power purporting to experts in the serious threads are gross.

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

How do I view previous rep comments?

----------


## killramos

> How do I view previous rep comments?



Settings

----------


## Disoblige

> How do I view previous rep comments?



Click on Settings.

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

Oh.

----------


## killramos

It’s not esactly an intuitive location.

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

> It’s not esactly an intuitive location.



Assactly.

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

But they only show the last 5.

----------


## Tik-Tok

> Sugarphreak checked out and fully cleansed his post history, the only thing that still exists are quoted posts of his.



Looks like Ratfink has done the same. Six days of deleting his posts. At least he says goodbye in his signature, lol.

https://forums.beyond.ca/search.php?searchid=2953650

----------


## Disoblige

Rat Fink makes sense and I could see why. Isn't he an officer now?

Sugarphreak, still surprised at his disappearance.

----------


## killramos

Social Media is the worst

That makes me sad that he felt he needed to do that

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

^ +1

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

And then there were four...

----------


## killramos

Oooo the club got more exclusive?

----------


## ExtraSlow

No club with me as a member can be considered exclusive.

----------


## killramos

Member? Looks to me like you are in charge.

----------


## Buster

> And then there were four...



you got really pretty eyes,

----------


## ExtraSlow

> you got really pretty eyes,



That part is accurate.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

You gotta be a little more aggressive than that to get up Beth Dutton's skirt.
Now shut up and watch all 29 episodes of the greatest show ever made.

----------


## Disoblige

Paramount network, makes sense.

The same channel with adam corolla fixing stuff.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Paramount network, makes sense.
> 
> The same channel with adam corolla fixing stuff.



Yeah, I don't have any network TV anymore but they put Yellowstone on Prime and I think its popularity has really picked up since then. There's all 3 seasons on there. Now we'll be locked in that bullshit hiatus Sopranos cycle where we won't get Season 4 until 2024 or some BS.
I really like it.

----------


## ExtraSlow

My other favourite forum is killing reps entirely soon. Fuckers. 



> *Reps" is Going Away*
> Hi Folks,
> Some of you are probably very familiar with reps and use them regularly. Some of you might have no idea what I'm talking about.
> 
> It's somewhat of a digital relic from old forum days, and we will be uninstalling Reps from FTE next Monday for an easier way to encourage other users' posts.
> 
> Once the Reps system is removed, it will be replaced by the ability to "Like" posts. You may have seen it already on other forums if you frequent others outside of FTE. You might have even seen them on our sister (brother?) sites, like F150Forum.com or F150Online.com as well.
> 
> We intended to roll out "Likes" a few years ago, but the thinking at the time was that maybe we could merge the positive rep points that a lot of you have accumulated over the years as positive "Likes" already built in when we flip the switch, but there really wasn't a feasible way for us to "do the math" if you will.
> ...

----------


## TomcoPDR

It’s not like you got anything to worry about, you’re always Liked irregardless

----------


## jwslam

> irregardless



triggered

----------


## TomcoPDR

> triggered



Liked

----------


## ExtraSlow

@tomcoPDR 
and 
@killramos
 see that 
@ThePenIsMightier
 is second.

----------


## TomcoPDR

Can’t beat the prophecy, Pen is always mightier than your flowbee

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

I've been #2 for almost seven months. I know that Buster and Killramos are neck & neck but I think I'm light years behind ES.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> I've been #2 for almost seven months. I know that Buster and Killramos are neck & neck but I think I'm light years behind ES.



Its hard to know, hard to trust the numbers we've been given. All information is politicized, and suspect.

----------


## killramos

I heard a rumour your can trade in your rep for a custom title

Like chuck e cheese

----------


## SKR

#379 in post count and #9 in reputation. I've always known I provide high quality content, but that exceeds even my expectations.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Don't start bragging about that KPI or 
@rage2
 will get sad about how poorly this reflects on him.

----------


## beyond_ban

> #379 in post count and #9 in reputation. I've always known I provide high quality content, but that exceeds even my expectations.



It is because of great avatars like yours from Taskmaster.

----------


## Buster

> I've been #2 for almost seven months. I know that Buster and Killramos are neck & neck but I think I'm light years behind ES.



6 months and how many days?

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> 6 months and how many days?



Since I fucked your dad? Not sure, but I guarantee _he_ will remember.

----------


## Buster

> Since I fucked your dad? Not sure, but I guarantee _he_ will remember.



my dad died.

----------


## vengie

> my dad died.



It was that good eh?



Sidenote: Back in the day when you made a "your mom" or "your dad" joke and they replied with the "they're dead"... That was like a knife in the eye, ultimate retort.

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

I'm offended by these rankings. Someone better pay up.

----------


## Buster

> It was that good eh?
> 
> 
> 
> Sidenote: Back in the day when you made a "your mom" or "your dad" joke and they replied with the "they're dead"... That was like a knife in the eye, ultimate retort.



yeah, it's old school internetting.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> I'm offended by these rankings. Someone better pay up.



I wouldn't want to be the guy asking about Residential Shingles, these days. I'm pretty sure those are gonna get banned and whoever created them will get their gravesite vandalized.

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> I wouldn't want to be the guy asking about Residential Shingles, these days. I'm pretty sure those are gonna get banned and whoever created them will get their gravesite vandalized.



You can get a vaccine for shingles.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> You can get a vaccine for shingles.



Facebook told me it makes my dick wrinkly.

----------


## Disoblige

> #379 in post count and #9 in reputation. I've always known I provide high quality content, but that exceeds even my expectations.



Posts only count for car talk, no?

I only know because if it counted everything, killramos would be at like 85,000 posts from his stint back in 2015-2017.

----------


## killramos

Conservatively.

----------


## SKR

> Posts only count for car talk, no?
> 
> I only know because if it counted everything, killramos would be at like 85,000 posts from his stint back in 2015-2017.



As long as I don't ask how the sausage gets made I can carry on my little fantasy of being one of the most valuable members here.

Please don't take this away from me. I have so little.

----------


## LilDrunkenSmurf

It's the only reason my post count isn't like zero, from the "08" days.

----------


## RurrJurr's_Momma

You guys seen my son around here recently? I've been looking for him to come clean his room, but the little bastard is elusive.

----------


## sabad66

> You guys seen my son around here recently? I've been looking for him to come clean his room, but the little bastard is elusive.



Please file a missing persons report. We need him back for the lulz in the stonks meme thread. Thx

----------


## TomcoPDR

> You guys seen my son around here recently? I've been looking for him to come clean his room, but the little bastard is elusive.



Hello A/s/l?

----------


## benyl

> You guys seen my son around here recently? I've been looking for him to come clean his room, but the little bastard is elusive.



I thought he sold all your stuff including your house.

----------


## Disoblige

> You guys seen my son around here recently? I've been looking for him to come clean his room, but the little bastard is elusive.



Because of his absence, rookie investors are blowing up their accounts with options.

----------


## Tik-Tok

Members keep trying to give negative rep anonymously, but it doesn't work because they have no rep power. There's only 3 active members who have zero rep power, and one of those is too interested in nickel to gaf about giving rep out, and the other two are also certifiable nutjobs, lol.

----------


## pheoxs

Anon rep points do be getting pretty pathetic now.

----------


## Buster

> Anon rep points do be getting pretty pathetic now.



This wasn't me, but that's funny as shit.

And also good advice.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

That also wasn't me but I thoroughly support this.

----------


## Xtrema

> Anon rep points do be getting pretty pathetic now.



Don't know who that is, I got like at least 2 of those now. Not that I care unless those points can be converted to free Beyond keychains or something.  :Big Grin:

----------


## nzwasp

I also received two of them from two different people (i think) on the same post.

----------


## killramos

Maybe the solution is don’t bump the threads of crazy people?

----------


## pheoxs

> Maybe the solution is don’t bump the threads of crazy people?



What if it's zenops himself trying to attract more attention.

----------


## Tik-Tok

> What if it's zenops himself trying to attract more attention.



Anyone with negative rep shows a grey bar instead of red when they try repping you.

----------


## killramos

> Anyone with negative rep shows a grey bar instead of red when they try repping you.



Unless Zenops is an alt…

----------


## Tik-Tok

> Unless Zenops is an alt…



Is it still considered an alt if the person isn't aware he has an alt?

----------


## killramos

I’ll allow it

----------


## vengie

> Anyone with negative rep shows a grey bar instead of red when they try repping you.



Good to know!
Clearly I have ruffled the feathers of some negative rep nancy's.

----------


## killramos

Just as god intended

----------


## dirtsniffer

I think it's more than just neg rep users who give out grey rep. Cause I have gotten lots of grey rep and I think there is only 2 users who are red.. 

Zenops is so negative his rep is probably upside down and a neg rep from him results in a rep bump.

----------


## Tik-Tok

> I think it's more than just neg rep users who give out grey rep. Cause I have gotten lots of grey rep and I think there is only 2 users who are red.. 
> 
> Zenops is so negative his rep is probably upside down and a neg rep from him results in a rep bump.



Probably other people with no rep power, like new accounts or accounts without enough posts etc.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Next flex:

----------


## firebane

Yah we know... you are a brown noser and try to make as many internet friends as you can...

 :Big Grin:

----------


## ExtraSlow

The real magic is friendship.

----------


## Disoblige

Mentions mean you like em?
I think 
@ExtraSlow
 sucks.

And 
@ThePenIsMightier
.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Mentions mean you like em?
> I think 
> @ExtraSlow
>  sucks.
> 
> And 
> @ThePenIsMightier
> .



Suck a golf ball through a garden hose?
You _know_ I can.

----------


## ExtraSlow

I'd like to watch that.

----------


## firebane

> Suck a golf ball through a garden hose?
> You _know_ I can.



What about a pressure washer hose?

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> What about a pressure washer hose?



I heard they're steel lined. Maybe if I could find a soft one.

----------


## dirtsniffer

@dirtsniffer



Am I doing it right?

----------


## Tik-Tok

> @dirtsniffer
> 
> 
> 
> Am I doing it right?



 
@Tik-Tok
 agrees with 
@dirtsniffer
 strategy

----------


## Disoblige

@Disoblige

 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
  
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
  
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige
 
@Disoblige

----------


## killramos

Infinite reps?

----------


## ExtraSlow

Recent threads had me wondering about this. Who has the WORST reputation on this forum. Surprised Zenny is lower than SportEl. But whatever. The market is rarely wrong.

----------


## dirtsniffer

I tried to make a difference, but I just don't have the power!

----------


## ThePenIsMightier



----------


## ZenOps

And to think I didn't even mention the bow and arrow murderer, or the MP in Britain that got whacked.

I guess people just want bunnies and tulips.

Will for sure mention every country that bans combustion engine though, rain or shine.

----------


## davidI

> Somebody called me a coward in a negative reputation comment, which I thought was funny, but I don't think it even lets you know who did it? I don't know I find the whole thing a little confusing hahaha



Yea, I've received some negative reps because people don't agree with some of my political views. One was tagged as being left by -suntan but he later claimed it wasn't him so who knows.

I don't think reps should be anonymous.

----------


## Disoblige

We have a new winnar!

Everyone spit on ExtraSlow now. King has been dethroned.

----------


## ExtraSlow

I'll spit on myself. Well done 
@ThePenIsMightier
. Heavy is the head that wears the crown.

----------


## Tik-Tok

MSM lies! Recount! Fauci and the Illuminati set this up! I heard TPM got a woody while riding the bus and talking to a 16yo, 30 years ago, also he wore whiteface. Rage should refuse to swear him in.

----------


## ExtraSlow

TPIM is my alt, so I'm not even mad.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> I'll spit on myself. Well done 
> @ThePenIsMightier
> . Heavy is the head that wears the crown.



It's crazy, eh?! It happened a week ago and it was someone bumping me up for the white meat turkey right when you were mocking me. LoL! I changed my avatar to that "I'm #1" foam finger and bumped this thread but no one seemed to notice. I even have you a clue with a +Rep comment about getting you back on top and it did, but I guess we swapped, again.
I expect being #1 _isn't all ham & plaques_ so I'll take my role as seriously as some pervert third-cousin of a Duchess would and should.



The important thing to remember, is you're still the best.

----------


## suntan

> Yea, I've received some negative reps because people don't agree with some of my political views. One was tagged as being left by -suntan but he later claimed it wasn't him so who knows.
> 
> I don't think reps should be anonymous.



i swear it wasn’t me. I agree with most everything you post actually.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Did anyone notice that 
@rage2
 is the member with the tenth most rep, and coincidentally, there's ten members with the best status of "_________ has a reputation beyond repute"? 

Pepperidge farm noticed . . .

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Did anyone notice that 
> @rage2
>  is the member with the tenth most rep, and coincidentally, there's ten members with the best status of "_________ has a reputation beyond repute"? 
> 
> Pepperidge farm noticed . . .



I don't know how to see that. I think I fluked into it one time.
What I noticed was some sort of Sept RepPowa reset that set me a fair bit back, but gave rage and Kenny 101 Rep Power! Whatever algorithm they modified seemed fair because it didn't radically alter any mere mortals, but it was pretty funny to see. I had clawed my way up all the way to Buster power and then BAM! Take a big step back, Bitch!
LoL, good times!

----------


## Swank

Have the Trader Ratings been replaced with Rep? I haven't transacted with a Beyonder in a while, and today went great, so I want to make sure I can give him the public rating he deserves for buy/sell.

----------


## LilDrunkenSmurf

Oh man. I forgot about the trader ratings. I used that hard back in the day.

----------


## davidI

> i swear it wasnt me. I agree with most everything you post actually.



 
@suntan
 - consider yourself forgiven.

----------


## The_Penguin

Got this today. Made me smile. Totally deserved it.

----------


## shakalaka

> Oh man. I forgot about the trader ratings. I used that hard back in the day.



Same. I think I was in 50's or something when it just disappeared one day. lol

----------


## jwslam

I got neg repped on a marketplace post with "rip off"
 :thumbsdown:

----------


## killramos

> I got neg repped on a marketplace post with "rip off"



That’s hilarious

----------


## jwslam

looks like I've got a stalker / secret admirer

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Got this today. Made me smile. Totally deserved it.



Good use of the word mustn't. I like those oldey timey sounding things.

----------


## riander5

> Got this today. Made me smile. Totally deserved it.



Whoever keeps doing this really needs their neg repping ability taken away, if Rage didnt want Zenops around he'd ban him

----------


## Kloubek

Gotta love the reputation system...



I drive just fine thank you. It's really about the physics of what happens to summer-dedicated tires when temperatures drop.

How about YOU grow a set, and sign the comment?

----------


## eglove

Rep system should just be removed

----------


## JfuckinC

> Rep system should just be removed



or auto applies a screen name, way too many people bitching about it  :ROFL!:

----------


## Tik-Tok

> or auto applies a screen name,



Retro-actively...

----------


## littledan

agreed, it doesn't promote adult conversation when you go to check the forum posts and have to see a hate filled anonymous comment in your inbox calling you a "cunt"

----------


## Buster

> agreed, it doesn't promote adult conversation when you go to check the forum posts and have to see a hate filled anonymous comment in your inbox calling you a "cunt"



Well, were you being a cunt?

Be honest now.

----------


## eglove

> Well, were you being a cunt?
> 
> Be honest now.




Don't be a buster

----------


## littledan

> Well, were you being a cunt?
> 
> Be honest now.



No.

----------


## littledan

LOL. I'm going to request people publicly identify themselves rather than try to bully people anonymously. Whoever left the rep message below, be a man and identify yourself. 

"Had to wait 24hrs just so I could call you a cunt. Cunt."

----------


## LilDrunkenSmurf

I mean, it wasn't me, but why? I mean, the system is anonymous on a private site. It's going to get abused, just like every system ever does, but just ignore it.

----------


## littledan

I'm not trying to start an internet beef or anything. I just thought it would be nice if people would publicly identify themselves as shitty people when appropriate. I mean, I would personally feel bad for taking time to send a message to someone on the internet just to call them a cunt.  :dunno:

----------


## jutes

> I'm not trying to start an internet beef or anything. I just thought it would be nice if people would publicly identify themselves as shitty people when appropriate. I mean, I would personally feel bad for taking time to send a message to someone on the internet just to call them a cunt.



Unless you know the user, it’s not really public anyway.

----------


## LilDrunkenSmurf

Everyone here is a cunt anyways. Myself included.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Did Killy lose his powers in Hawaii?!?
I just got Grey+Rep from him!

Look:

----------


## killramos

I must be late settling my lunch bet tab with 
@rage2

----------


## rage2

> I must be late settling my lunch bet tab with 
> @rage2



I had nothing to do with it.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Well it's weird what happened to Killy, but hey, still some great people on both sides. Here's the current top dozen reputation members.

----------


## Buster

@killramos
 fell in with the wrong crowd.

----------


## killramos

That’s me, in a dance with the devil lol

----------


## Strider

The fruity beer mafia got to him

----------


## killramos

> The fruity beer mafia got to him



A more likely rationale

----------


## Buster

fuck fruity beer

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

I see my work still goes under appreciated.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> I see my work still goes under appreciated.



Per post your rep is 5x mine.

----------


## Tik-Tok

> Per post your rep is 5x mine.



That's only "car forum" posts though. You are approaching 40,000 total posts.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> That's only "car forum" posts though. You are approaching 40,000 total posts.



Don't give away the secrets.

Also, don't do the math on how many days since my member join date and total posts to come out with a posts per day over that span. You won't know what to do with the fact that I have a daily post count that rounds to 8.

----------


## Tik-Tok



----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Hey, they fixed 
@killramos
 Rep.
Cool!

----------


## killramos

The unholy things I had to do for that fix…

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> The unholy things I had to do for that fix

----------


## Tik-Tok

> Hey, they fixed 
> @killramos
>  Rep.
> Cool!



I hope everyone bought the dip.

----------


## rage2

> The unholy things I had to do for that fix…



Me:

----------


## ExtraSlow



----------


## ThePenIsMightier

We're... not good people.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Speak for yourself. I'm goddamned Dorothy Mantooth over here.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

She was a saint.

----------


## Toilet_X

> 



This right here has got me as far as i have got in life. For you see im an octopus when it comes to holes. I would go right down your pee hole if my dirty little beak would fit.

----------


## Buster

> This right here has got me as far as i have got in life. For you see im an octopus when it comes to holes. I would go right down your pee hole if my dirty little beak would fit.



how dude, how are things?

----------


## ExtraSlow

Good streak of reps.

----------


## Buster

> Good streak of reps.



I tried to pos rep you again.

I like the false flag operations going on in your reps.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> I tried to pos rep you again.
> 
> I like the false flag operations going on in your reps.



I noticed that. The timestamps are the proove though.

----------


## suntan

I deserve my negs, wtf are you saying in a car thread that makes people pissed at you lol.

----------


## ExtraSlow

A mix of speaking from the heart, and trolling. Sometimes my haters can't tell the difference.

----------


## Buster

> A mix of speaking from the heart, and trolling. Sometimes my haters can't tell the difference.



the struggle is real

----------


## JfuckinC

haha what the fuck, people really rep that kinda shit?! how do you tell if its positive for negative?  :Confused:

----------


## Tik-Tok

> haha what the fuck, people really rep that kinda shit?! how do you tell if its positive for negative?



If it's a red dot on the left it's neg, if it's green it's positive, if its grey you can't tell, but it was left by someone with negative rep.

----------


## suntan

People with negative or zero rep can't affect your rep either which way.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> If it's a red dot on the left it's neg, if it's green it's positive, if its grey you can't tell, but it was left by someone with negative rep *Rep Power of zero*.



Fixt^

----------


## ExtraSlow

I heard rep power wasn't overrated.

----------


## heavyD

I don't rep anyone because I don't care about the rep race but what's with the losers that negative rep you if you criticize their beloved brand? Also what's with the Buster wife negative reps as I got them as well?

----------


## Buster

If anyone thinks that they got a neg rep from me, I can assure you you did not. I simply don't care that much.

----------


## heavyD

> If anyone thinks that they got a neg rep from me, I can assure you you did not. I simply don't care that much.



No worries. I assumed it wasn't from you.

----------


## Tik-Tok

> I don't rep anyone because I don't care about the rep race but what's with the losers that negative rep you if you criticize their beloved brand? Also what's with the Buster wife negative reps as I got them as well?



Ignore it all. It's just a form of trolling.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

I'm Rep-Powa 69!!
69!!!!

/Overrated

----------


## ExtraSlow

That's superb

----------


## haggis88

I sign my rep comments, i ain't no anon pussyhole

----------


## ExtraSlow

Solid day

----------


## TomcoPDR

You leading still? Where’s the scoreboard again?

----------


## ExtraSlow

Not leading.

----------


## TomcoPDR

Ohhhhh the penisstillmighter

----------


## killramos

First rule about rep club

----------


## ExtraSlow

I lost the game. (killy is too young to get this)

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Ohhhhh the penisstillmighter



Yeah, it's dark days here now.
I took him on Thanksgiving Weekend right as I was being mocked on multiple fronts for an alleged "jello turkey" and then sabad66 rode in on a white horse and handed me the win with a +Rep for my quality, smoked turkey.

But let's be fucking real. ExtraSlow is the fuckin man. And he always will be.

----------


## never

> Not leading.

----------


## ExtraSlow

I still have issues with that alleged turkey product. But aside from that you are a legit Gangsta. A Friend Of Ours.

----------


## Buster

you guys want to go into the art room and blow each other?

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> you guys want to go into the art room and blow each other?



You're the one with the Rep Power of 69...

----------


## TomcoPDR

6 meet 9

----------


## ExtraSlow

> you guys want to go into the art room and blow each other?



The answer isn't no.

----------


## vengie

Looks like some no name by Rage2 knocked me out of the top 10...

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Solid day
> Attachment 104684



So you posted in a ZenOps thread and things didn't go well???

Oh, and I will literally make you a smoked turkey breast roast the next time and hand deliver it to you and your lovely family in a car that will make you experience feelings.
Book it.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

ES vs. TPiM:

----------


## Tik-Tok

Everyone else...

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> Solid day
> Attachment 104684



I got way worse than that last week hahaha, DM me for tips on red farming!

----------


## ExtraSlow

> es vs. Tpim:



ftfy

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> ES vs. TPiM:




_____________________

Actually... Let's be honest.

It's a lot more like this:

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

^

 :ROFL!:

----------


## Buster

wtf is that?

----------


## killramos

> wtf is that?



Gross. It’s called gross

----------


## gmc72

> _____________________
> 
> Actually... Let's be honest.
> 
> It's a lot more like this:



 :ROFL!:  :ROFL!:

----------


## pheoxs

Beyond rep in a nutshell.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Beyond rep in a nutshell.



I don't think that was me, but I vehemently support the starvation of trolls and a troll can't starve if people keep feeding it.
If Sally Struthers wants to join and start a campaign to feed the trolls, I hope she gets red.
LoL!

- - - Updated - - -




> wtf is that?



That's some Genius Posting, right there.
You're welcome! It doesn't get much better than that (and ExtraSlow's midget wrestling face slide)!
RoFL!!

----------


## vengie

> I got way worse than that last week hahaha, DM me for tips on red farming!



I can help you write a book on that.

My rep has been more red than my stock portfolio.

----------


## LilDrunkenSmurf

> Beyond rep in a nutshell.



Yeah, I'm not sure why people keep doing this. But I also don't want to get mod slapped or red rep when I create a duplicate thread, just so I don't reply to Zenops. It's a lose lose situation in terms of rep there.

----------


## Sentry

Been getting some good ones

----------


## eglove

I honestly don't see the point in this system. Should just be removed - probably be overall more healthy for the forum

----------


## vengie

> Been getting some good ones



Lol yours looks eerily similar to mine.

----------


## Sentry

Guess we're both faggot racists (?)

----------


## vengie

> Guess we're both faggot racists (?)



Group hug?
Can we build our own flag?

----------


## Tik-Tok

Plot twist. They're all Rage2 alt accounts and that's why they keep the system in place

----------


## Sentry

> Group hug?
> Can we build our own flag?



Dick swastika

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> I honestly don't see the point in this system. Should just be removed - probably be overall more healthy for the forum



Mods should just suddenly make them not anonymous hahaha

----------


## killramos

> Mods should just suddenly make them not anonymous hahaha



The funny part would be all the people bitching about unsigned reps who have been doing it all along

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> The funny part would be all the people bitching about unsigned reps who have been doing it all along



 :ROFL!: 

I have sent the odd one myself haha but copped to it in the thread anyway, can't always give out only gold medals!

----------


## LilDrunkenSmurf

Someone with negative rep didn't like my last comment.

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

It was me

----------


## Buster

It was also me.

I can't let my bro 
@JRSC00LUDE
 take the fall.

----------


## killramos

How the mighty have fallen

----------


## Buster

> How the mighty have fallen



Every empire crumbles.

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> Every empire crumbles.



* Waits for Kert to come explain what an empire isn't*

----------


## Yolobimmer

The hits keep coming. So was he that guy that fucked all the forum wives? Is that why the obsessive hate?

----------


## vengie

I'm very much in favor of the rep system, but I'd like to see it no longer anonymous.

I don't care about receiving neg rep, no one will agree with me 100%, but the issue I have is there are far too many "Go kill yourself you piece of shit" style comments.

We are all adults here, no place for stuff like that.

With my proposed change you can no longer hide behind your screen and there would be some form of accountability.

----------


## Yolobimmer

> I'm very much in favor of the rep system, but I'd like to see it no longer anonymous.
> 
> I don't care about receiving neg rep, no one will agree with me 100%, but the issue I have is there are far too many "Go kill yourself you piece of shit" style comments.
> 
> We are all adults here, no place for stuff like that.
> 
> With my proposed change you can no longer hide behind your screen and there would be some form of accountability.



I don't know. At first I was "wtf is this shit". But now it's entertaining. Like I enjoy seeing how much of an affect I have on the catty highschool girls in this place.

----------


## DonJuan

> ...
> With my proposed change you can no longer hide behind your screen and there would be some form of accountability.



Kinda like how people can hide behind an ignore button?

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Please Mr. 
@rage2
 can we fix this wounded soldier Colonel?

----------


## ExtraSlow

He should be 21 rep

----------


## ercchry

Logical conclusion is he is testing out his army of rep bots. 69 to 0 to 22 in just days

----------


## ExtraSlow

I for one welcome our rep-bot overlords.

----------


## kenny

> Mods should just suddenly make them not anonymous hahaha



This is still the plan, when we have some time one day. I think it was announced when we upgraded the software, so hopefully it isn't a total surprise when we eventually get around to it.  :ROFL!:

----------


## killramos

> I for one welcome our rep-bot overlords.



I lol’d

- - - Updated - - -




> This is still the plan, when we have some time one day. I think it was announced when we upgraded the software, so hopefully it isn't a total surprise when we eventually get around to it.



Are we also going to change Toma’s username back?

----------


## D'z Nutz

What's funny is most of the anonymous negative reps are left by lurkers who haven't posted in a while or ever, so you would have never guessed who left them. Only a couple of the negative reppers are guys who post in every single thread haha

----------


## Buster

> Are we also going to change Toma’s username back?



You have given out too much Reputation in the last 24 hours, try again later.

I haven't neg repped yolobimmer/Toma because that would involve clicking on the "show ignored post" button.

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> What's funny is most of the anonymous negative reps are left by lurkers who haven't posted in a while or ever, so you would have never guessed who left them. Only a couple of the negative reppers are guys who post in every single thread haha



I've left a couple here and there but pretty sure I admitted to them all in the threads hahaha

----------


## killramos

> This is still the plan, when we have some time one day. I think it was announced when we upgraded the software, so hopefully it isn't a total surprise when we eventually get around to it.

----------


## kenny

If WTI hits $123, or calgary gas prices hit $1.70/L for regular, usernames will be displayed for reputation that is left.  :rocket:

----------


## Tik-Tok

Personally I don't need to see, because I know it's just a troll alt account that never posts, so I would never recognize the name.

Now posting all usernames linked to the same IP addresses... THAT would be entertaining.

----------


## rage2

> Personally I don't need to see, because I know it's just a troll alt account that never posts, so I would never recognize the name.
> 
> Now posting all usernames linked to the same IP addresses... THAT would be entertaining.



I guarantee you that’s not the case at all.  :ROFL!:

----------


## ExtraSlow

Wait, does that mean I have to log into my alt accounts from the library or something now? Or one from the library and one from McDonalds etc? That's going to really complicate my life, but I guess I can figure it out.

----------


## Sentry

Mobile posting gives you a different IP depending on what tower you're on at the moment.

----------


## Tik-Tok

> Mobile posting gives you a different IP depending on what tower you're on at the moment.



Yeah but isn't regularly using their home and work wi-fi's most of the time. If someone is troll enough to turn off wifi everytime they switch accounts, they deserve to be anonymous.

----------


## Sentry

My work wifi is ass so I'm usually on data during the daytime lol

----------


## suntan

The whole forum should be anonymous.

----------


## TomcoPDR

Dark pool posting

----------


## tirebob

I can honestly say I have never neg'd anyone. Ignore is more useful.

----------


## Yolobimmer

> The whole forum should be anonymous.



Your mom was working a glory hole when you were anonymously conceived.

----------


## killramos

We need a whole new level of ignore for Toma. 

When he gets on one of his schizo rants talking to himself 4 or 5 posts in a row it takes a lot of scrolling to get past ignored posts.

Why that guy has a hard on to keep coming back to an internet community that has made it clear wants nothing to do with him time and time again boggles the mind. I presume he has just alienated everyone else in his life with his nonsense and has no one else to talk to.

----------


## danno

> I can honestly say I have never neg'd anyone. Ignore is more useful.



Same here, I only leave good reps. And I’ve only left a couple, I don’t see the point of a rep system unless it was a marketplace.

----------


## Yolobimmer

> We need a whole new level of ignore for Toma. 
> 
> When he gets on one of his schizo rants talking to himself 4 or 5 posts in a row it takes a lot of scrolling to get past ignored posts.
> 
> Why that guy has a hard on to keep coming back to an internet community that has made it clear wants nothing to do with him time and time again boggles the mind. I presume he has just alienated everyone else in his life with his nonsense and has no one else to talk to.



"Boohoo. Someone protect me. Boohoo. And send lube."

Sounds like fuckwit cancel culture. Congrats on being soft.

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

Toma tuned my old s2k, was very friendly and easy to deal with, if yolo is toma then hi toma!

----------


## Buster

> Toma tuned my old s2k, was very friendly and easy to deal with, if yolo is toma then hi toma!



I think the consensus is that Toma was a good guy, then went off the rails and had mental issues IRL. He still does from what the people who don't have him on ignore are saying.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Lotta people are quite different irl.

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> I think the consensus is that Toma was a good guy, then went off the rails and had mental issues IRL. He still does from what the people who don't have him on ignore are saying.



This is what happens when you don't fund mental health care enough, you end up with Liberal voters.

----------


## suntan

Imagine being so stupid that you've never watched Chernobyl.

----------


## Yolobimmer

> This is what happens when you don't fund mental health care enough, you end up with Liberal voters.



Show me on this doll where the bad man touched you??

 :ROFL!:

----------


## suntan

Who knew zechs had so many alts.

----------


## schurchill39

> If WTI hits $123, or calgary gas prices hit $1.70/L for regular, usernames will be displayed for reputation that is left.



So it is written, so it shall be done.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> So it is written, so it shall be done.



Need more 
@SKR
 to see how written rules _can_ actually be applied!

----------


## Gman.45

Where do you find rep comments in your profile?

I only ever sent one shitpost rep, someone was commenting on how many stupid ones they were getting, so despite liking this member's posts for the most part, I sent something obviously ridiculous to add on to the long list they said they were getting for neg reps. I might have been Suntan, I can't remember though. I've only gotten 2 that were negative, and they weren't "bad" negatives, just told me to stop responding to Zenops in the F35 thread. I wouldn't mind seeing who sent all the other ones, but I can't find the link in my profile (probably something stupid I'm overlooking).

----------


## pheoxs

It's in a weird spot. Hit settings in the top right and it's there.




> Where do you find rep comments in your profile?
> 
> I only ever sent one shitpost rep, someone was commenting on how many stupid ones they were getting, so despite liking this member's posts for the most part, I sent something obviously ridiculous to add on to the long list they said they were getting for neg reps. I might have been Suntan, I can't remember though. I've only gotten 2 that were negative, and they weren't "bad" negatives, just told me to stop responding to Zenops in the F35 thread. I wouldn't mind seeing who sent all the other ones, but I can't find the link in my profile (probably something stupid I'm overlooking).

----------


## Buster

> Where do you find rep comments in your profile?
> 
> I only ever sent one shitpost rep, someone was commenting on how many stupid ones they were getting, so despite liking this member's posts for the most part, I sent something obviously ridiculous to add on to the long list they said they were getting for neg reps. I might have been Suntan, I can't remember though. I've only gotten 2 that were negative, and they weren't "bad" negatives, just told me to stop responding to Zenops in the F35 thread. I wouldn't mind seeing who sent all the other ones, but I can't find the link in my profile (probably something stupid I'm overlooking).



To be fair 
@suntan
 almost certainly deserved it.

----------


## suntan

I would never whine about neg reps lol.

I get neg and pos reps for the same comment.

----------


## Buster

> I would never whine about neg reps lol.
> 
> I get neg and pos reps for the same comment.



thats just your whitey privilege showing

----------


## LilDrunkenSmurf

Huh. So buster is the one blasting people for responding to Zenops threads.

----------


## suntan

> thats just your whitey privilege showing



Damn straight.

----------


## Buster

> Huh. So buster is the one blasting people for responding to Zenops threads.



I can't take all the credit. It's been a team effort.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Huh. So buster is the one blasting people for responding to Zenops threads.



Yes...
Just him and only him...
For sure.

----------


## LilDrunkenSmurf

> Yes...
> Just him and only him...
> For sure.



Well, he hit me up twice for it. You haven't. Some of these neg reps are even more puzzling, based on where they came from.

----------


## suntan

> Well, he hit me up twice for it. You haven't. Some of these neg reps are even more puzzling, based on where they came from.



Anon reps really showed people's true nature.

----------


## SKR

> Need more 
> @SKR
>  to see how written rules _can_ actually be applied!



Speaking of that, I asked the old dingbat that runs the hallways when we were going to start wrecking shit, and she said they're basically just empty threats because she's not strong enough to run bolt cutters. So that's the end of that.

----------


## vengie

This makes me laugh. 

All neg reps with shit comments are from who I would expect- some big bitches

----------


## SKR

I've neg repped "why are you so dumb" twice recently, and they were both to jabjab.

----------


## killramos

> I've neg repped "why are you so dumb" twice recently, and they were both to jabjab.



My theory is he was beat to shit by the cops as a kid and his brain has never been right since

Either that or he won the gold medal in whatever that weird sport that one guy on here does where you hold your breath and deprive your brain of oxygen for fun

----------


## vengie

> I've neg repped "why are you so dumb" twice recently, and they were both to jabjab.



You negged me for engaging new Toma! 

But that was probably deserved... I'm not always on my A game.

----------


## whoreads

> You negged me for engaging new Toma! 
> 
> But that was probably deserved... I'm not always on my A game.



Not deserved, he tries to come across as this fun irreverent guy but anonymously neg reps people with petty insults like a little bitch.

----------


## Gman.45

> I would never whine about neg reps lol.
> 
> I get neg and pos reps for the same comment.



You're right - that was something else, and I didn't rep that person, it was you I sent that too, but only because I guessed (incorrectly as it turned out, you flat out posted it in the thread, and I got the neg rep with the same message about 10 mins after that) that you had just neg rep'd me for responding to Zenops (deserved on my end), and my retort was based on that (trying to be funny).

Thanks Pheoxs, I don't know why I didn't look there, as predicted, right in front of my nose.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

I would take zenops off ignore if it posted its list of Rep Received in here. For serious.
*only long enough to view the list...

I'll also bet $20 that zero of the Negs are from me.

----------


## Sentry

I appreciate his schizo ramblings enough to not have him on ignore. He is mostly talking to himself anyways

----------


## Buster

> I appreciate his schizo ramblings enough to not have him on ignore. He is mostly talking to himself anyways



I'm just worried that whatever him and New Toma have is singing I can get through my eyeballs

----------


## dirtsniffer

All my signed reps turned out to be from who signed it. Bit disappointed

----------


## speedog

> I would take zenops off ignore if it posted its list of Rep Received in here. For serious.
> *only long enough to view the list...
> 
> I'll also bet $20 that zero of the Negs are from me.



Almost 80% of my neg rep comes from one person, would you like to hazard a guess as to whom that might be?

----------


## SKR

> You negged me for engaging new Toma! 
> 
> But that was probably deserved... I'm not always on my A game.



It was kind of a Sophie's Choice deal. Neg rep for something as minor as that, or allow new Toma to spread.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Almost 80% of my neg rep comes from one person, would you like to hazard a guess as to whom that might be?

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> Almost 80% of my neg rep comes from one person, would you like to hazard a guess as to whom that might be?



I would like to know hahaha

I haven't given many just thaco, kert's(as a favor to an anonymous member), and the recent prolific troll I think.

It's funny seeing who has sent me a few though!

----------


## schurchill39

Now that things aren't anonymous I learned that 
@90_Shelby
 does not like art room talk, and 
@TomcoPDR
 is fully onboard the "dad fucking" train.




> I would take zenops off ignore if it posted its list of Rep Received in here. For serious.
> *only long enough to view the list...
> 
> I'll also bet $20 that zero of the Negs are from me.



You'll find me calling him a racist every time he specifically points out other races (mainly white) as being the cause to all his problems.

----------


## LilDrunkenSmurf

@TomcoPDR
 really didn't like me bitching about GYMVMT edgemont closing. Which is weird, I didn't even see him posting in that thread.

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

> @TomcoPDR
>  really didn't like me bitching about GYMVMT edgemont closing. Which is weird, I didn't even see him posting in that thread.



Yeah he negative repped me in my thread where my car got hit and ran about a year ago  :Frown:

----------


## ExtraSlow

Look we all have a lot of big feelings these days.

----------


## Tik-Tok

> Personally I don't need to see, because I know it's just a troll alt account that never posts, so I would never recognize the name.






> I guarantee you that’s not the case at all.



The troll was among us the whole time. Bravo SkankhuntCo

----------


## TomcoPDR



----------


## speedog

> I would like to know hahaha
> 
> I haven't given many just thaco, kert's(as a favor to an anonymous member), and the recent prolific troll I think.
> 
> It's funny seeing who has sent me a few though!



Imagine how reddit would blow up if repping suddenly became not anonymous.

I'm just amused that I live rent free in one particular beyond member's head so much and especially so since I'm not on here that much.

----------


## ExtraSlow

You live rent free in my head. But a different compartment, meow.

----------


## speedog

> You live rent free in my head. But a different compartment, meow.



 :Shock:

----------


## killramos

> You live rent free in my head. But a different compartment, meow.



Different compartment or different head?

----------


## ExtraSlow

Yes

----------


## dirtsniffer

I've said some pretty gay stuff to yall under the assumption it was anonymous. Anways... no homo

----------


## ExtraSlow

As I said to another beyond member today. #lowhomo.

----------


## spikerS

> They probably drive a pickup with "the big motor" because they think they need it for two weekends of towing per year as well. 
> 
> Animals.






> or that refuse to get anything besides a V8 because of the exhaust noise. Sure, it sounds better, but to base your whole decision on that, well, stupid is as stupid does.





Seriously 
@2020
 , why the bitch moves? Got a chubby thinking about my fat prick?  :ROFL!:

----------


## Buster

Getting spicey!!

----------


## Sentry

edit: Cmon youtube we're all adults here

----------


## spikerS

> edit: Cmon youtube we're all adults here



 :ROFL!:

----------


## gmc72

> Seriously 
> @2020
>  , why the bitch moves? Got a chubby thinking about my fat prick?



Yeah, he thanked me for becoming an organ donor after I posted about my bike purchase. Someone obviously pissed in his corn flakes recently.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Rep system still seems to be working despite the sand, the vag's and the sand _in_ those vag's.
I just calc'd I got a staggering 275 points on March 9th alone. Look at this fuckin shit:



I hit 10,000 imagiPoints a couple days ago. Maybe I'll get one of those plaques like a YouTube contributor. Maybe they'll change my user title to RegisTard User? Whatever.

Overall, I don't think anyone has anything to be sorry about as people go through their reps and find out who neg'd them. What - are we millennials, now? Can we only handle praise without needing to retreat to our #SafeSpaces?
That's fucking bullshit. Grow a pair. We should be giving the same number of fucks when someone showers us with praise as we do when someone says "your lowered grom is ugly as shit". Who requires such constant praise that they cannot avoid a meltdown when someone says "put your slave muzzle back on and get back in line, Sheeple!"??

Suntan and Misterman were arguing about something within the last couple of days. The right thing to do, would have been to neg Suntan who would've assumed it was Misterman and then neg'd him "back" who would've had a hissy fit and insulted his reading comprehension along with some passive-aggressive bullshit, all while we watched with popcorn.
Non anonymous Rep is stealing those Golden moments from us. Remember when someone neg'd heavyD trying to make it look like me and he got all cranky about it? That was fucking awesome too, and I was a victim in that crossfire!
We've lost that. You got what you think you wanted, but you failed to realize that you didn't want that.

----------


## suntan

Nothing beats spending a Saturday night thinking about other men.

----------


## killramos

Did you just assume my gender?

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Nothing beats spending a Saturday night thinking about other men.



I was still up partying from Friday night and simply giving your mom a break for a few minutes.

----------


## arcticcat522

> I was still up partying from Friday night and simply giving your *DAD* a break for a few minutes.



Fixed. You must be tired....

----------


## riander5

> Blah blah I'm a loser and all I do is spend all day on beyond blah blah



I love that the privacy is taken away... look at this shit... Always wondered what miserable twat was neg repping me - no surprise its beyonds local hardo

Someone give this guy a custom user title 'E Thug'

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> I love that the privacy is taken away... look at this shit... Always wondered what miserable twat was neg repping me - no surprise its beyonds local hardo
> 
> Someone give this guy a custom user title 'E Thug'



Wow. 8 over an entire year.
I will wear that like a badge of honour. (Right under my badge of honour for getting CoVid tests).

----------


## hurrdurr

@Xtrema
 gave me a negative reputation comment because I said Hinshaw has a punchable face. What a fucking cuck.

----------


## 88CRX



----------


## whoreads

> @Xtrema
>  gave me a negative reputation comment because I said Hinshaw has a punchable face. What a fucking cuck.



He probably thought you were a man talking about a woman being "punchable" or punching a woman in the face, which I agree is in poor taste.

----------


## suntan

> He probably thought you were a man talking about a woman being "punchable" or punching a woman in the face, which I agree is in poor taste.



You should be negged because you have no ads for whores.

----------


## riander5

> Wow. 8 over an entire year.
> I will wear that like a badge of honour. (Right under my badge of honour for getting CoVid tests).



It gives me the warm fuzzies that my one little comment rustled your jimmies so much that for a year you decided to follow me around and neg rep me.  :Pimpin':  

How to get under the skin of beyonds biggest try hard 101: a master class by riander

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> It gives me the warm fuzzies that my one little comment rustled your jimmies so much that for a year you decided to follow me around and neg rep me.  
> 
> How to get under the skin of beyonds biggest try hard 101: a master class by riander



Whatever let's you sleep at night instead of staying up, digging through ancient reps. LoL!
You have a continuous and specific pattern of passive aggressive horseshit towards me and I responded. It's not complicated.
Don't fantasize that I'm spending a lot of time thinking about you because you got *8* reps over 12 months. That's adorable! 

Since users are able to give 2 per day, I'm sure you can see how inconsequential that is.

----------


## Buster

Getting spicey!

----------


## hurrdurr

> He probably thought you were a man talking about a woman being "punchable" or punching a woman in the face, which I agree is in poor taste.



 :facepalm:

----------


## Xtrema

> @Xtrema
>  gave me a negative reputation comment because I said Hinshaw has a punchable face. What a fucking cuck.



lol That must be during the honeymoon phase. But I do have a thing for nerdy women.

----------


## schurchill39

Is there a way to see all reps or are we only limited to the most recent list? There were a few funny anonymous ones I'd like to finally see who said them.

----------


## vengie

> Is there a way to see all reps or are we only limited to the most recent list? There were a few funny anonymous ones I'd like to finally see who said them.



Top bar - Hit "settings"

----------


## D'z Nutz

> Top bar - Hit "settings"



That only displays your most recent 20.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Is there a way to see all reps or are we only limited to the most recent list? There were a few funny anonymous ones I'd like to finally see who said them.



It was me. I couldn't live with you not thinking I was hilarious last year so I went on a campaign to give you pain.
Now that we've kissed & made up, I feel so the guilty.


"Is only half of this true? Is any of it? Is he the guy in the Subaru Vape commercial??!?"

----------


## schurchill39

> It was me. I couldn't live with you not thinking I was hilarious last year so I went on a campaign to give you pain.
> Now that we've kissed & made up, I feel so the guilty.
> 
> 
> "Is only half of this true? Is any of it? Is he the guy in the Subaru Vape commercial??!?"



Only the kissing part is true.  :Love:

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Only the kissing part is true.



I recall it going straight to full penetration, but maybe that was some other dirty southerner...

----------


## Yolobimmer

So, BUSTER who brags how much he has me on ignore, reads my posts and negative reps me repeatedly for what I say (with specifics).

He must have really small ..... hands.

Haha

----------


## zechs

> Who knew zechs had so many alts.



You know, you can just PM me directly if you want to flirt, jeez

----------


## hurrdurr

> lol That must be during the honeymoon phase. But I do have a thing for nerdy women.



take it back  :Cry:

----------


## Shlade

This is kind of fun reading! Post more!!! 

I dont think i've neg repped a single person... I'm not even sure how to access the reps unless somebody sends me one lol

Thanks 
@vengie


Also.... who the fook is that guy!!??

----------


## vengie

> This is kind of fun reading! Post more!!! 
> 
> I dont think i've neg repped a single person... I'm not even sure how to access the reps unless somebody sends me one lol
> 
> Thanks 
> @vengie
> 
> 
> Also.... who the fook is that guy!!??



I gotchu.

----------


## ExtraSlow

@ThePenIsMightier
 is killing it with the wicked shitposts recently. I'm no longer even mad that he's above me on the rep charts. Bichon Jungle and frozen cayman batteries and I know I just can't compete. Hail to the chef.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> @ThePenIsMightier
>  is killing it with the wicked shitposts recently. I'm no longer even mad that he's above me on the rep charts. Bichon Jungle and frozen cayman batteries and I know I just can't compete. Hail to the chef.



Praise from Seizure! Thanks Cookie Man. (I fuckin hate that guy...)
I can't figure out what "Bichon Jungle" even is so I'm pretty sure that was my alt controlled by my bot...
It's super weird seeing what works and what doesn't and never truly being able to predict how popular something is going to be. This is a small dry spell as I am really confident that I've put a couple really good ones out that went flat, but that happens often before suddenly something catches fire.
I think I'm at 10,7xx imagiPoints which is ludicrous. 

Anyway, good times.

----------


## SKR

> Praise from Seizure! Thanks Cookie Man. (I fuckin hate that guy...)
> I can't figure out what "Bichon Jungle" even is so I'm pretty sure that was my alt controlled by my bot...
> It's super weird seeing what works and what doesn't and never truly being able to predict how popular something is going to be. This is a small dry spell as I am really confident that I've put a couple really good ones out that went flat, but that happens often before suddenly something catches fire.
> I think I'm at 10,7xx imagiPoints which is ludicrous. 
> 
> Anyway, good times.



I've noticed that as well. I'll have a run of hot zingers, but score nothing but zeroes. Then it's like unkinking a garden hose and they all come rushing in.

That hasn't happened in a while. I've stunk lately.

----------


## ExtraSlow

I might be hallucinating, that happens

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> I might be hallucinating, that happens



It came to me in the car an hour ago. It's that .ghif I put in staining Killy! I didn't know it had a name. I found it at random.

This one is called that?


I don't think those are Bichon Frisé dogs...

----------


## ExtraSlow

I'm not a dog guy. I only know like two breeds. This must be the other one. Doesn't matter, that was the saweet ghiff I was thinking of.

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> I'm not a dog guy. I only know like two breeds. This must be the other one. Doesn't matter, that was the saweet ghiff I was thinking of.



The 2 most popular kinds of dog are 4 legged ones and Jada Pinkett.

----------


## haggis88

What price does gas have to get to for mods to post IP address proof of which alt belongs to whom?

----------


## Buster

> What price does gas have to get to for mods to post IP address proof of which alt belongs to whom?



I dont think too many of the regulars have alts. There's probably a few floating around.

A lot of the alts are kinda easy to spot. yolobimmer lasted about 24 hours before he was outed as Toma. That's an easy one due to the extreme mental issues, though.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Any time you see a post and wonder: "is that's alt?" the answer is that it is my alt. They are all my alts.

----------


## Buster

> Any time you see a post and wonder: "is that's alt?" the answer is that it is my alt. They are all my alts.



Aren't YOU an alt?

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

ExtraSlow is about to apex in Rep Power. What happens when a non-admin mortal hits the unattainable 101?

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Aren't YOU an alt?



I'm your alt

----------


## killramos

I thought you were all my alt?

----------


## jutes

> yolobimmer lasted about 24 hours before he was outed as Toma. That's an easy one due to the extreme mental issues, though.



It has some serious health issues that are probably undiagnosed and gets very defensive and resorts to attacks which is indicative of low self-esteem or probably childhood abuse. Hopefully it gets the help it needs.

----------


## SKR

I hope calling it "it" catches on.

----------


## Buster

> It has some serious health issues that are probably undiagnosed and gets very defensive and resorts to attacks which is indicative of low self-esteem or probably childhood abuse. Hopefully it gets the help it needs.



My guess is sucking too much carbon monoxide at the dyno

----------


## Yolobimmer

You guys still here? 

I'd say you obsesives are the ones with oc issues lol.
Better neg rep me to make yourselves feel superior. Haha

Fuckin dipshits.  :ROFL!:

----------


## SKR



----------


## Buster

the only thing worse than people thinking you're a loser, is people thinking you're a loser...and ignoring you.

haha.

----------


## Yolobimmer

> the only thing worse than people thinking you're a loser, is people thinking you're a loser...and * claiming they ignore you, but neg repping you cause they have small hands.
> 
> haha.*





Ok Mr. insecure thinly veiled.

Fixed it too  :Wink: 

And you fuckin dipshit, how many posts have you made about me, guessing who I might be, psychologizing me with your non existent degree. Lol. Hardly ignoring me. Loser.

Small. hands.

----------


## haggis88

It's like EZ Cars and Trucks levels of despair rightchea

----------


## killramos

Ahhh the nature of an unstable system

----------


## Yolobimmer

> Ahhh the nature of an unstable system…



You going crazy cause the system won't let you neg me for another day??

Lmao

Haha.

Been green for days. Must be killing you little people.

I know your type. Beat up and humiliated daily in highschool, so to make up for your lingering feelings of insignificance, you are a petty person.

You are nobody, and will never amount to anything.

----------


## SKR

Imagine being so desperate for attention and validation that you come back to a place you've been banned from for being universally seen as detrimental, and then continue to be detrimental.

Its whole sense of self worth depends on being looked up to by strangers on the internet, and everything it does pushes it onto more and more ignore lists. And rather than look internally and ask itself, "why do I add nothing to anything," it continues as it had before to blame everyone else for not recognizing its brilliance.



Poor yoyobimmer. So smart. No friends. Wonder why.

What's the next dumb name going to be after it wears this one out?

----------


## Yolobimmer

> Imagine being so desperate for attention and validation that you come back to a place you've been banned from for being universally seen as detrimental, and then continue to be detrimental.
> 
> Its whole sense of self worth depends on being looked up to by strangers on the internet, and everything it does pushes it onto more and more ignore lists. And rather than look internally and ask itself, "why do I add nothing to anything," it continues as it had before to blame everyone else for not recognizing its brilliance.
> 
> 
> 
> Poor yoyobimmer. So smart. No friends. Wonder why.
> 
> What's the next dumb name going to be after it wears this one out?



Save your wanna be not smart enough for a real degree psycho babble 

You don't matter to me. You can't insult me. I'd have to give a shit about you first.

I'm not who you twerps think I am. Keep dreaming, but your mental anguish and flailings are somewhat entertaining, though getting boring.

----------


## SJW

Is all this anger over internet points? Is that really what's at stake here?

----------


## Yolobimmer

> Is all this anger over internet points? Is that really what's at stake here?



Yeah, the small people think it bothers me that they routinely use their forum degrees to psychoanalyst me while trying to guess who I am, and keep me downvoted red. Lol.

Yawn.

The forum should contract a real Jordan Peterson to make them whole again. It's unfortunate someone touched them improperly. Lol.

----------


## Buster

> Is all this anger over internet points? Is that really what's at stake here?



I dont think anyone is angry. We just think it's hilarious to get the zoo animals all worked up.

----------


## suntan

Toma seems angry.

----------


## Buster

> Toma seems angry.



haha, is he tantruming?

----------


## killramos

> haha, is he tantruming?



Do you expect more from someone with the cognitive abilities of a toddler?

----------


## suntan

> haha, is he tantruming?



No idea if recent. He just goes nuts though and I had to put him on ignore.

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> Toma seems angry.






> haha, is he tantruming?



Tomato Toma-to.

----------


## CUG

> Yeah, the small people think it bothers me that they routinely use their forum degrees to psychoanalyst me while trying to guess who I am, and keep me downvoted red. Lol.
> 
> Yawn.
> 
> The forum should contract a real Jordan Peterson to make them whole again. It's unfortunate someone touched them improperly. Lol.



LOL why did this guy send me a threatening PM? If I ever took the time to downvote you, it means you are profoundly stupid. Judging by the piss-jug energy you're kicking around in here, I'm not wrong.

----------


## Yolobimmer

> LOL why did this guy send me a threatening PM? If I ever took the time to downvote you, it means you are profoundly stupid. Judging by the piss-jug energy you're kicking around in here, I'm not wrong.




You sent a rude Rep comment thinking they were still anonymous, like a coward. So I sent you a DM that said "Fuck you little boy".

sorry that you felt threatened hahahahaha

Pussy.

----------


## LilDrunkenSmurf

> LOL why did this guy send me a threatening PM? If I ever took the time to downvote you, it means you are profoundly stupid. Judging by the piss-jug energy you're kicking around in here, I'm not wrong.



Nest time, tell him to fill out a hurt feelings report.

----------


## SJW

> I dont think anyone is angry. We just think it's hilarious to get the zoo animals all worked up.



Ahh ok.

- - - Updated - - -




> Nest time, tell him to fill out a hurt feelings report.



No, fuck all this online stuff. Meet like men and go straight to combat. I'd watch that.

----------


## schurchill39

> No, fuck all this online stuff. Meet like men and go straight to combat. I'd watch that.



I'll bring the lube.

----------


## SJW

> I'll bring the lube.



This is violence. We go in dry.

----------


## Yolobimmer

> Ahh ok.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> No, fuck all this online stuff. Meet like men and go straight to combat. I'd watch that.



Lol. Nothing would happen but a lot of cowering and apologizing.

That's the typical reaction I get in real-life when a online mouthy little dick meets me in the wild. Lol

I have also gotten a "I have a good lawyer", and I replied mine is on speed dial and you have no witnesses :Wink:   :Wink:  which was followed by cowering and apologizing. Lol

----------


## SJW

> Lol. Nothing would happen but a lot of cowering and apologizing.
> 
> That's the typical reaction I get in real-life when a online mouthy little dick meets me in the wild. Lol
> 
> I have also gotten a "I have a good lawyer", and I replied mine is on speed dial and you have no witnesses  which was followed by cowering and apologizing. Lol



I'm too old for violence. I'd just stab, shovel, shut up.

----------


## Yolobimmer

> I'm too old for violence. I'd just stab, shovel, shut up.



Groveling would be more better for you.

----------


## vengie

> Groveling would be more better for you.



More better...  :ROFL!:

----------


## killramos

Id say we broke Tomas brain but that would be giving ourselves too much credit.

----------


## SJW

> Groveling would be more better for you.



How about bestesterrrrr?

----------


## suntan

> I'm too old for violence. I'd just stab, shovel, shut up.



Right? Like who fights when you're old. Just start slicing arteries and veins and watch them suffer.

----------


## Yolobimmer

> Right? Like who fights when you're old. Just start slicing arteries and veins and watch them suffer.



A knife doesn't help a coward. It actually gets you more hurted Lol.

----------


## SJW

> A knife doesn't help a coward. It actually gets you more hurted Lol.



Wrong

----------


## Yolobimmer

> Wrong



I have substantial experience here. A small man without a weapon is an even smaller man with a weapon.

Just one fundamental principal of cowards.

----------


## ExtraSlow



----------


## vengie

> I have substantial experience here. A small man without a weapon is an even smaller man with a weapon.
> 
> Just one fundamental principal of cowards.



*Principle

Jeez I thought you were the smartest man in the room.

----------


## Yolobimmer

> 



Something is wrong with SJW. First he alludes to physical violence, then using a weapon.

Small man. Dangerous to his wife and kids.

----------


## killramos

> *Principle
> 
> Jeez I thought you were the smartest man in the room.



Don’t be mean to yoyobummer, it brings out his inner cowardice or something.

----------


## SJW

> Something is wrong with SJW. First he alludes to physical violence, then using a weapon.
> 
> Small man. Dangerous to his wife and kids.



Just dangerous to you. No knives just feats of strength. You down?

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

I like how all of Killy's sig quotes are from the same person.

----------


## SKR

Poor yoyo.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> I've noticed that as well. I'll have a run of hot zingers, but score nothing but zeroes. Then it's like unkinking a garden hose and they all come rushing in.
> 
> That hasn't happened in a while. I've stunk lately.



I feel you! Look at this fuckin hunk of platinum that fell out of me:



> You weren't expecting that, were you?
> 
> Attachment 106056



and only Sabad66 truly gets it. Meanwhile, the others are all "man - I'm not sure what the fuck is goin on over there, but it's posts like this that make me glad TPiM is just some guy on the internet and not someone I've actually had to interact with in real life!" *takes step back.

It's a response to _kobe tai_ who was asking about a whore house and it's a picture of Kobe Tai playing a prostitute lying dead on the floor after being accidentally killed by Jeremy Piven with the creepy line that he kept saying to her while he was fucking her for money.
The movie is called Very Bad Things and it's one of the best Black* Comedies in history.
Try to keep up. 

*good kind, not Martin Lawrence kind

----------


## SKR

It's tough work slinging zingers.

I think the Cosby Show is my favorite black comedy. Even funnier in real life.

----------


## Toilet_X

Guys i just speak from the heart and get what you give me. I dont care about rep. Unless its from extra slow, that guy gives me a fuckin RAGER.

----------


## schurchill39

> Unless its from extra slow, that guy gives me a fuckin RAGER.



TIL I have something in common with 
@Toilet_X

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

I just bumped ES up to 100 Rep Power!
He's the first & best!

I expect a wrinkle in the space/time continuum if/when he hits 101!

----------


## ExtraSlow

Eddies in the space-time continuum. So I've heard.

First person to get 6 dark green rectangles wins a cookie

----------


## TomcoPDR

Soggy cookie?

----------


## LilDrunkenSmurf

> Soggy cookie?



Only the ones from the art room. Is that still a thing?

----------


## TomcoPDR

> Only the ones from the art room. Is that still a thing?



ES is most likely a cookie artist

----------


## schurchill39

> ES is most likely a cookie artist



I heard he mostly consumes other people's "ookie cookie art".

----------


## ExtraSlow

I don't even know what that is.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Look at this fuckin nonsense!
12,000 + imagiPoints??!!?



A few people have been pretty pissy with me lately, as well. How the fuck is ExtraSlow supposed to catch and surpass me without anonymous Rep? People are now scared to NegRep the big, noisy dick-swingers in here because they are scared of retaliation.
That's a side effect in not a fan of.

I want ExtraSlow to get 101 Rep Power and break The Matrix!
Make it happen!

----------


## ExtraSlow

Don't think it can go past 100, didn't raj say that? or maybe it was Trinity. I don't know, I think the matrix is already broken. Anyway, you still have more rep points.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

So, 11 green bars... 
Maybe not quite the big deal that it once was.

----------


## ExtraSlow

I hear the rep power is what really matters.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> I hear the rep power is what really matters.



I've just earned Gretzky Rep Power!!
Nothing can stop me, now!!¡!!1¡1!1!!

*Starts deleting posts a la SugarPhreak

----------


## ExtraSlow

*** Lurks silently ***

----------


## vengie



----------


## Disoblige

No one reps on being helpful. You only get reps if you please Buster.

----------


## mr2mike

> Don't think it can go past 100, didn't raj say that? or maybe it was Trinity. I don't know, I think the matrix is already broken. Anyway, you still have more rep points.



Probably didn't but the upgrade just like the strikethrough font.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Is no one going to talk about @cjblair and zhïs transition to 
@bjstare
?!!!?

So brave. Just, so fuckin brave!


I'm guessing he met up with Kenny in "North Okotoks" when he vultured in to buy some cheap bike stuff and the swords were crossed there.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Dafuq? I'm so confused I'm about to start crying.

----------


## killramos

The interwebz are dangeorus

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Dafuq? I'm so confused I'm about to start crying.



I think you mean "they/they're" about to start crying; you slave murdering Qatari!!

----------


## bjstare

> Is no one going to talk about @cjblair and zhïs transition to 
> @bjstare
> ?!!!?
> 
> So brave. Just, so fuckin brave!
> 
> 
> I'm guessing he met up with Kenny in "North Okotoks" when he vultured in to buy some cheap bike stuff and the swords were crossed there.



Idk what youre talking about or who that cjblair chump is. Get outta here with those wild accusations.

----------


## killramos

That guy was such a douche anyway

----------


## vengie

I hear he was terrible at golf too.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Couldn't spot a Maserati wheel from a rickshaw wheel and always hogged the Lucky Pierre position.

----------


## bjstare

Sounds like you all knew him pretty well.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Fancied himself a Power Bottom... Adorb's.

----------


## Buster

You enter the art room as one thing and leave the art room as quite another.

----------


## schurchill39

> Is no one going to talk about @cjblair and zhïs transition to 
> @bjstare
> ?!!!?



I assume this name change was a result of an art room peeping incident.

----------


## vengie

> I assume this name change was a result of an art room peeping incident.



My guess is making direct eye contact mid BJ

----------


## bjstare

> My guess is making direct eye contact for the entire duration of the BJ



ftfy

----------


## Tik-Tok

You guys and your Beyond meat-ups.

----------


## Swank

How did ES become 'verified!'? Are the rest of us still suspected bots?

----------


## killramos

Did you pay your $8?

----------


## mr2mike

Over 11,500 posts. 
If anyone's a bot... His luv_bot.algo is going strong.

----------


## ExtraSlow

We are all living in a simulation, and therefore all bots by definition. #freeyourmindtobeverified

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

^ To Beaver Field???

Sometimes reading > Me

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

I love this place, but sometimes I've got to laugh. In the past week, I've laid down some shit that was some truly pretty well thought out poetry. Like some really good shit and not a wink of appreciation.
And that's fine. Sometimes, that's the way she goes.

Then, I take a piss poor picture of a beer can and make a fairly poor, loosely associated reference to Lemmy and I'm on top of the world for Reps!
Which is extra funny because I have an extremely rare photograph of Lemmy taken WITH PERMISSION by a pro friend of mine framed somewhere around my 6,800ft^2 mansion (being as how I'm a mid level professional, and whatnot) which is apparently a really really big deal because he was very reclusive about photographs apparently...
I'll dig it up somewhere from my gardener's Butler's pantry to show you. Oh wait, it's prolly behind my Ferrari.
Good times! Keep it up!
Please allow your court jester to keep in keeping on.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

LoL! I don't recall ever having a conflict with this turd blossom before, but here we are!

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

> LoL! I don't recall ever having a conflict with this turd blossom before, but here we are!



We’re you by chance sucked off by him when you were younger?

----------


## killramos

lol Thaco is a fucking idiot.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

I dealt the standard "hey, you shouldn't respond or reply to _____ threads" and I forget whether it was a ZenOps or tRoLoBiMr thread but it lashed right back at me with a vengeance!
Kind of a ShitCunt response, really... It's made me feel scorn.

----------


## vengie

Pretty sure Thaco is either Trudeau's less accomplished brother or Notley's son. 

Potentially both

----------


## Thaco

> LoL! I don't recall ever having a conflict with this turd blossom before, but here we are!
> 
> Attachment 110372



you dont remember that you negrepped me shortly before?? And it's not the first time....



you're a dickhead bully, i don't give a fuck what you think... everybody here can post as they want.

----------


## vengie

:Cry:  :Cry:  :Cry:  :Cry:

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

I do remember. It's not like I was hiding it. I literally mentioned it in my post.
Reading > you

----------


## jutes

> =
> you're a dickhead bully, i don't give a fuck what you think...



Yet you're upset about fake internet points and colored blocks in avatars.

----------


## Thaco

> Yet you're upset about fake internet points and colored blocks in avatars.



i really couldn't give 2 shits about rep, that's why i respond here instead of cowering behind a rep comment... he's the one who came here to cry about getting neg repped.

----------


## killramos

Except you did neg rep him lol

----------


## ExtraSlow

Judge me by my actions not my words. No wait, the other way around. No, wait, errr, I mean. 

I'm the only guy who seems to admit to caring about the green square and to crying when he's ned repped.

----------


## B.Spilner

> Yet you're upset about fake internet points and colored blocks in avatars.



They're fake??? Well there goes my retirement.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

This is a very unexpected outcome. The significant amount of taco caring about NegRep is giving me a chubby.

----------


## Thaco

> Except… you did neg rep him lol





That's how a forum works... Someone says something. You respond...

- - - Updated - - -




> This is a very unexpected outcome. The significant amount of taco caring about NegRep is giving me a chubby.



You're the one who came in here crying about me negging you....

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> You're the one who came in here crying about me negging you....



I respectfully disagree. I came in here to point and laugh at your hissy-fit in front of others. That seems pretty clear to me (and everyone else).
So, it's not about crying or complaining, at all. It's essentially the opposite of that because I am mocking you to further emphasize how little this gesture matters to me.

And your response is textbook. I keep giving you rope and you keep hanging yourself with it. The more you say "I don't care! I DON'T CARE!!!1!1!" demonstrates your lack of awareness.

Watch now as you double down on this even after I've directly told you exactly how I'm manipulating you.

----------


## Thaco

> I respectfully disagree. I came in here to point and laugh at your hissy-fit in front of others. That seems pretty clear to me (and everyone else).
> So, it's not about crying or complaining, at all. It's essentially the opposite of that because I am mocking you to further emphasize how little this gesture matters to me.
> 
> And your response is textbook. I keep giving you rope and you keep hanging yourself with it. The more you say "I don't care! I DON'T CARE!!!1!1!" demonstrates your lack of awareness.
> 
> Watch now as you double down on this even after I've directly told you exactly how I'm manipulating you.



"Everyone else" ... You mean your circle jerk buddies that gang up on everybody regardless of the topic... Yeah, that's everybody...

----------


## killramos

> That's how a forum works... Someone says something. You respond...



Yea.... if you care. Which you clearly do.

Poor taco is sad about his reps

----------


## jutes

Is the circle jerk meet in this art room I keep hearing about?

----------


## killramos

If you have to ask...

----------


## Thaco

i got positive reps from this thread, i think imma jizz.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier



----------


## max_boost

Lol what’s going on here  :crazy nut:

----------


## rage2

> Yet you're upset about fake internet points and colored blocks in avatars.



I read that as colored blacks. I might be drunk.

----------


## mr2mike



----------


## ExtraSlow

10.37 inches sounds about right.

----------


## vengie

What are you guys students or something?

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

I think they're colored blocks.

----------


## Disoblige

I was told I needed to down a liter of pineapple juice at least 8 hours before going to the art room.

----------


## mr2mike

Owner/Operator wants the organic cold pressed.
He/They are picky.

----------


## haggis88

> I respectfully disagree

----------


## Swank

> 10.37 inches sounds about right.



Only when foreskin is included.

----------

